# Zhuhai 2018



## Deino

Let's start a new thread ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973005500085342209

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Sorry ... this is maybe a bit better:

Oedo just noted:



> 中国航空工業が今年11月6日から11日まで珠海で開催予定のエアショーチャイナ2018ですべて公開可能の飛行機を出展する、二つの第五世代機も登場する。世界から注目されている「20シリーズ」は集団で公開する可能性も高い。



http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2018-03-11/doc-ifysekkz5970176.shtml



> Two fifth generation aircraft which China exhibits all open air planes with Airshow China 2018 scheduled to be held in Zhuhai from November 6 to 11 this year will also appear. There is a high possibility of releasing "20 series" attracting attention from all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

*AVIC to showcase star aircraft at Airshow China 2018*
Sourc China Military Online
Editor Yao Jianing
Time 2018-03-12






ZHUHAI, Mar. 12 (ChinaMil) – The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) will take its star aircraft to the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China), which will run from* 6th to 11th of November* in Zhuhai, a coastal city in south China's Guangdong province.

AVIC Spokesperson Zhou Guoqiang said on Sunday that *the company will promote at the Airshow its “20 series” high-end aviation equipment and some of its star products in the international market*, demonstrating China’s aviation industry's capability in the independent R&D of advanced aviation equipment.

Visitors to the airshow will have opportunities to see fighter jets, helicopters, trainers, drones, transport aircraft, special aircraft, and airborne weapons systems produced by the AVIC for the aviation troops of the Army, Navy and Air Force of the PLA.

Apart from coordinating with the air forces of China and Pakistan in their aerobatic flight at the airshow, the AVIC will organize flight demonstrations by transport aircraft, helicopters, and general-purpose aircraft.

In a bid to showcase achievements made in military-civilian integration and technological innovation efforts, the AVIC will also bring its regional airliner series, civilian helicopter series, and general-purpose aircraft series, as well as key airborne avionics and electromechanical products and projects to the exhibition, Zhou said.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Beethoven

@Deino isnt it a bit early to start a thread on Zuhai...i mean the airshow is in Nov and we are still in March


----------



## Deino

Beethoven said:


> @Deino isnt it a bit early to start a thread on Zuhai...i mean the airshow is in Nov and we are still in March



No ... esp. since I try to be there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> No ... esp. since I try to be there.


The J-20's appearance at the 2016 Zhuhai was way too short ... at only around 1 minute. I hope this time, they stay longer and perform more aerial maneuvers ... give us a finer aerial demonstration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Figaro said:


> The J-20's appearance at the 2016 Zhuhai was way too short ... at only around 1 minute. I hope this time, they stay longer and perform more aerial maneuvers ... give us a finer aerial demonstration


It might be even available for static display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> No ... esp. since I try to be there.



You're going to China to see Zhuhai?


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> You're going to China to see Zhuhai?




If possible yes. I have an invitation by my publisher arranged with some help from the Chinese embassy in Vienna ... my main problem right now is time and if my job permits it to be off for one week.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A new aircraft now under assembly at GAC will take part in this year's Zhuhai Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> A new aircraft now under assembly at GAC will take part in this year's Zhuhai Airshow.




Maybe the alleged new next generation primary trainer. Both Hongdu and Guizhou are said to be the main contenders or I heard rumours about a GAAC is working on a light attack aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> If possible yes. I have an invitation by my publisher arranged with some help from the Chinese embassy in Vienna ... my main problem right now is time and if my job permits it to be off for one week.


If there is a static display, please take as many shots as possible for all of us back home!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Maybe the alleged new next generation primary trainer. Both Hongdu and Guizhou are said to be the main contenders or I heard rumours about a GAAC is working on a light attack aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>



Hmmm?? 

But the JL-9 is neither new or a suitable modern "light attack" aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Hmmm??
> 
> But the JL-9 is neither new or a suitable modern "light attack" aircraft.


FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Hmmm??
> 
> But the JL-9 is neither new or a suitable modern "light attack" aircraft.



I think is FTC-2000G is made based on foreign customer requirement. From what I know, DSI inlet, increase hardpoint from tip of main wing able to carry missiles, like F-16. Even possibly CFT tanks to significantly increase the range. This plane is more like a competitors to JF-17 but definitely with a cheaper price tag and twin seater available more quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> I think is FTC-2000G is made based on foreign customer requirement. ...



Thanks, but no info on who's that customer??

By the way ... are the otherwise already some info out on what we can expect at Zhuhai this year?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Z-20?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

In my opinion most likeky...


----------



## UserUnknown2025

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 500464
> 
> Z-20?


I hope, however unlikely, that it’ll be H20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

UserUnknown2025 said:


> I hope, however unlikely, that it’ll be H20.


I think the best export product for Zhuhai 2018 will be surprisingly the FTC-2000G. It has reported secure a number of foreign customer.

_The state-owned Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC) indicated on its WeChat account earlier this week that it had a haul of orders from *an unspecified Southeast Asian county* for its FTC-2000G multipurpose aircraft, the export version of the J-7 interceptor jet that ceased production in 2013, which in turn was a license-built version of the Soviet Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21._

http://www.atimes.com/article/chinas-budget-jet-fighters-on-course-for-asian-airspace/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Beast said:


> I think the best export product for Zhuhai 2018 will be surprisingly the FTC-2000G. It has reported secure a number of foreign customer.


What about Z-10ME?


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> What about Z-10ME?


I dont think Z-10ME has better export potential. China UCAV and FTC-2000G are the best export potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

UserUnknown2025 said:


> I hope, however unlikely, that it’ll be H20.



I am a simple sould, so i am just hoping for the JF13 Block 3.


----------



## cirr

New Type SH11 wheeled 155mm self propelled cannon howitzer
















See you in Zhuhai 

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/inl4ovhl_Me6_fBnQDR2kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

cirr said:


> New Type SH11 wheeled 155mm self propelled cannon howitzer
> 
> See you in Zhuhai
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/inl4ovhl_Me6_fBnQDR2kg



Wow Cirr, are you going to Zhuhai? If so, make a lot of photographs and share them here.


----------



## Cybernetics

cirr said:


> New Type SH11 wheeled 155mm self propelled cannon howitzer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in Zhuhai
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/inl4ovhl_Me6_fBnQDR2kg


Pictures didn't show up. Here's the SH11 with 155mm 39 caliber gun for the export market. The system is designed with the ability to swap to a 155mm 52 caliber gun without needing to change chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Cybernetics said:


> Pictures didn't show up. Here's the SH11 with 155mm 39 caliber gun for the export market. The system is designed with the ability to swap to a 155mm 52 caliber gun without needing to change chassis.



I must admit - even if I can fully understand it from the marketing aspect - I'm a bit annoyed why so many army weapons are on show at this "AIR SHOW".


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> I must admit - even if I can fully understand it from the marketing aspect - I'm a bit annoyed why so many army weapons are on show at this "AIR SHOW".


Becos they can be ferry by Y-20 or air dropped. So its part of airforce package or as another way to showcase and promote Y-20 / Y-9 sales military transport sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> I must admit - even if I can fully understand it from the marketing aspect - I'm a bit annoyed why so many army weapons are on show at this "AIR SHOW".


In fact, it has turned into a defence exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Airshow: Saudis added to hotshots from Pakistan, China*
Updated: 2018-09-30

The official Royal Saudi Air Force's (RSAF) demonstration team Saudi Hawks will deliver a dazzling aerial display at the 12th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition hosted by Zhuhai from Nov 6 to 11.

The appearance agreement was signed on Sept 28 with the Executive Committee of Airshow China.

_





Signing ceremony_​
The largest-of-its-kind aviation trade show in China has also ensured performances by the Pakistan Air Force's Thunder aircraft and the "August 1st" Aerobatic Team of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force.

Saudi Hawks, established in 1998 as #88 Squadron, first appeared in January 1999 at Riyadh, the Saudi kingdom's capital, as part of the country's 100th anniversary celebrations. They are a seven-aircraft team using BAE Hawk MK 65A jet trainers, and are stationed at King Feisal Air Base in Tabuk.

_




Flight formation_​
Their highly difficult formation aerobatics conclude with a sky-drawing of the Saudi Arabian national emblem. The thundery and intricate performance offers thrills for spectators and has won acclaim around the world.

Airshow China 2018 will take place at the Zhuhai Airshow Center in Jinwan District. More than 770 exhibitors from 43 countries and regions and 200 military and political trade delegations are expected. Over 130,000 professional visitors have registered to attend the biennial show in Jinwan District.

_



_
_Saudi Hawks Aerobatic Team _[Photos by Zhong Fan / Zhuhai Daily]

_



_
_Colors to expect at Airshow China_ [Photos courtesy WeChat account (zhtqb12345)]​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Huge planes, fighter jets, more coming to air show*
Updated: 2018-09-14

AVIC AG600, the third member of China's "large aircraft family," will join freighter Y-20 and passenger aircraft C919 in an exhibition at November's Airshow China 2018.

Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), China's largest aerospace manufacturer, made the announcement on Sept 10.

Airshow China, or the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, is the only international aerospace trade show in the country. Held biennially, it returns to host city Zhuhai from Nov 6 to 11 at the Zhuhai Airshow Center in Jinwan District.

AG600, the largest amphibian aircraft in the world, made its ground-based public debut at Airshow China two years ago, and its appearance this year will be a welcome return, even though it is still undergoing on-water testing.





_Large-type passenger C919 _[Xinhua News Agency]​
The second appearance of the China-made stealth fighter, J-20, is also slated, as is that of J-30, a fourth-generation jet fighter developed by Shenyang Aircraft Corp.

In addition, more than 40 of AVIC's 140 exhibits will debut state-of-the-art technologies and products. Any models that can be disclosed will be part of the show, according to a senior AVIC publicity official.

The airshow demonstrates the strength of China's aviation industry and ability to independently develop advanced aviation equipment.

AVIC’s exhibition is titled Going Global. It will be divided into two, one featuring business expansion along the Belt & Road and the other highlighting aircraft types sought by overseas market after successful international cooperation.

The group is looking forward to joining in the big aviation "party" again, hoping to expand business ties, meet industry leaders, and discuss technology trends. It hopes to benefit from Zhuhai's improved service guarantees that provide an increasingly better environment for a thriving aviation industry, claimed an executive.






_AVIC J-20 stealth fighter_

_



_
_Y-20 heavy transport aircraft_ [Photos provided by AVIC]





_Homegrown AG600 on first flight in Zhuhai on Dec 24, 2017_ [File Photo]​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> ...
> The second appearance of the China-made stealth fighter, J-20, is also slated, as is that of* J-30*, a fourth-generation jet fighter developed by Shenyang Aircraft Corp.
> ...



A typo??? Or since when is the FC-31 the J-30??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> A typo??? Or since when is the FC-31 the J-30??


Yes, most likely a typo. J-31 is a term used by forum and media from the beginning and it somehow stuck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> Yes, most likely a typo. J-31 is a term used by forum and media from the beginning and it somehow stuck.




Thanks ... but I hope they will not only show a mock up or once again V1 only. My hope is for the V2 prototype finally with a decent colour scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but I hope they will not only show a mock up or once again V1 only. My hope is for the V2 prototype finally with a decent colour scheme.



Best case scenario would be flight demonstration of the painted V2.0, followed by an AVIC announcement that the PLAAF has purchased it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Akasa said:


> Best case scenario would be flight demonstration of the painted V2.0, followed by an AVIC announcement that the PLAAF has purchased it.




AMEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## khanasifm

JSCh said:


> Yes, most likely a typo. J-31 is a term used by forum and media from the beginning and it somehow stuck.



Mostly export naming is fc-xx while equivalent for plaaf or plaan is j-xx does this mean they are buying it or bought it ??


----------



## JSCh

khanasifm said:


> Mostly export naming is fc-xx while equivalent for plaaf or plaan is j-xx does this mean they are buying it or bought it ??


No it doesn't. Because when the plane's photo was first leaked on the internet, the name J-31 is used by military fans and later by media, it is not official. The only name so far that China officially used is FC-31.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Any other news or rumours on what will appear ?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 503624


Maybe, J-20 and FC-31 would be on static display.


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Any other news or rumours on what will appear ?


As per post #40 written in Chinese, three of the "20"s , i.e. Y-20 transport, J-20 fighter jet, Z-20 helicopter will appear, and a rumour on possibility of a display model for H-20 bomber. Then there is FC-31 and some new UAVs.


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China will display defense and space progress at air show*
Updated: 2018-10-09

Defense behemoth China North Industries Group Corp, or Norinco Group (CNIGC) and space giant China Aerospace Science & Technology Corp (CASC) are taking up lots of space for the unveiling of new products at Airshow China next month.

Their static-dynamic presentations of modern weaponry systems and a new-generation launch vehicle rocket family will add to the depth of the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition. The high-powered lineup promises further breakthroughs at the show's 12th edition from Nov 6 to 11 in Jinwan District, Zhuhai.

*CNIGC*

The Chinese frontrunner and pioneer in military trade will mount its largest-ever display. The exhibition size has been enlarged to accommodate CNIGC's many achievements in systematic equipment integration and a combat system based on coordinated land-force operations.

It is a giant leap from previously used single-equipment mode to packaged system solutions, according to Li Zhaozhi, deputy general manager of the CNIGC Military Product Business Department.

The company's displays will include about 100 system products in air defense, coastal defense, ground strikes, unmanned combat, early warning and surveillance security, commercial aerospace, and command communications and support. Sixty percent of them are to make maiden appearances.

_



_
_Static display_ [Photo by Zhang Zhou / Zhuhai Daily]​
Products in the static display area will use advanced hi-tech such as virtual reality. Other exhibits will take advantage of the 110-hecatres (27-acre) dynamic ground demonstration area, the largest in the event's history.

Main battle tanks, wheeled armored vehicles, crawler-type infantry fighting vehicles, and other equipment will climb slopes, wade in ponds, and perform snake-shaped maneuvers. Training demonstrations of shooting, basic tactics, equipment deployment, and withdrawal will also be included.

CNIGC continues to maintain double-digit profit growth with increasing global competitiveness. The company ranked 140th in the 2018 Fortune Global 500 list, up from 205th place in 2012, Li added.

*CASC*

State-owned CASC is a leading researcher, designer, and manufacturer of space systems in China. The developer of famous brands such as Shenzhou and Long March will showcase 184 of its best and most recent products.

The highlight will be the debut of its carrier rocket family (model: 1:10).

The Long March-11, or CZ-11 (Chang Zheng-11), developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALT), will draw much attention.

According to Jin Xin, deputy chief commander of the project, the CZ-11 has a diameter of 2 m (6.6 ft) and is the only solid-fueled carrier rocket of the Long March family. It is easy to operate, cost-efficient to launch, and quick to connect to satellites. Furthermore, the launch vehicle can remain in storage for long periods and launch reliably on short notice.

The CZ-11 has sent Zhuhai-1 micro-nano satellites aloft twice and recorded another two successful operations. The outstanding capabilities have won 1 billion yuan (156 million) worth of orders in two years.

The Chang'e 4 detector and relay star (model: 1:3) and other R&D milestones will also be exhibited for the first time.

CALT will offer ample commercial opportunities and welcome business negotiations at its new rocket release conferences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Space academy to debut satellite air-pollution monitor*
2018-10-12 16:28:28chinadaily.com.cnEditor : Li Yan



LY-80 surface-to-air missile system at Airshow China 2016 (Photo courtesy shobserver.com)

Shanghai Academy of Spaceflight Technology (SAST) will unveil at the 12th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition the first China-developed satellite for monitoring air pollution.

The Gaofen-5 (GF-5) hyperspectral imaging satellite for atmospheric research was launched on May 9. Its first public appearance will be made at the Zhuhai show from Nov 6 to 11.

The satellite is designed for comprehensive dynamic observation of the atmosphere, explains Tong Xudong, chief designer of the GF series. This includes looking at air, air pollutants, greenhouse gases, and aerosols. GF-5 is the first satellite to be used by the Ministry of Ecology & Environment. 

SAST is a research and production complex based in Shanghai. It is a subsidiary of China Aerospace Science & Technology Corp (CASC) and is often referred to as The Eighth Division.

In addition to the product, there will be 20 other exhibits on display, including 11 products that have not previously been shown to the public, giving visitors a peek into one of the largest suppliers of advanced aerospace technology and air defense products in China.

SAST has also arranged for FengYun-4 (FY-4) to make its first-ever public appearance during the air show. FY-4 was the first of China's second-generation weather satellites in geostationary orbit, as well as the country's first quantitative remote-sensing satellite in high orbit.

SAST has secured multi-billion dollar orders during past Zhuhai airshows and is anticipating more deals this year. According to Hua Chongzhi, deputy dean of SAST, high expectations were especially placed on its conceptual Tianhe Program, which relies on a to-be-built satellite network to conduct high-precision real-time monitoring of water resources from the air.

Other exhibits will include Long March-6 (CZ-6) series rockets, LY-80N (ship-borne air-defense missile weapon system), and hydrogen cells.

Up-to-date aerospace and defense products will be heavily featured, along with successful military-civil integration practices enabled by the use of these technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 505034



Sorry to ask, but is this yours?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Sorry to ask, but is this yours?


No.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> No.




So it's just an example on how this badge looks like?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> So it's just an example on how this badge looks like?


It is a real one that someone just gets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Makarena

dude, you shouldn't post other people information like that

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Maxpane

very informative thread


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5941459143/4295392734907353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5941459143/4295393137181113

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video:https://m.weibo.cn/2616054593/4295865046776163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

Light tank for Zhuhai airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

I just received my *"Foreign Media Invitation" *... so slowly the journey can start! 

Any additional hints and advises from you?

Best,
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

VT-2B, VT-4, and VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5941459143/4296592103711935

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1930654483/4296806295057737

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

Even if I know that most aircraft will only arrive quite late at this "*AIR *Show" I have really some severe problems to keep my patience.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 506763
> View attachment 506764




Any idea, why this Russian Ilyushin is there?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Any idea, why this Russian Ilyushin is there?


It is said to transport a helicopter.

There is a rumor that FC-31 has got the orders from PLAN (J-35?), and will not be to Zhuhai Airshow-2018.
Wait and see...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> It is said to transport a helicopter.
> 
> There is a rumor that FC-31 has got the orders from PLAN (J-35?), and will not be to Zhuhai Airshow-2018.
> Wait and see...




Thanks for the reply and even if don't know if this rumour - if true should make be happy  or very sad .
So as you say: Let's wait and see.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> I just received my *"Foreign Media Invitation" *... so slowly the journey can start!
> 
> Any additional hints and advises from you?
> 
> Best,
> Deino



Deino, you have tell us about your journey. I don't care if it's vlog or anything, or just photos that you get from Zhuhai


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GeraltofRivia

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 506943
> View attachment 506944
> View attachment 506945
> View attachment 506946
> View attachment 506947
> View attachment 506948
> View attachment 506949


It looks super cool except for the blue paint “FC31”.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Maxpane

Sir plz translate

Sir plz translate


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054741503656882177


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054741503656882177



Deino, translation!


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> Deino, translation!




You are correct, sorry.

"Beijing Zhonghangzhi (ZHZ) will present by the end of November, at the Zhuhai Motor Show, a military helicopter UAV with 15 ton counter-rotating rotor. The project aims to provide an unmanned transport vector to the Chinese army for the islands and highlands."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 507422
> View attachment 507423
> View attachment 507424
> View attachment 507425


Is it bombared jet cockpit sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Maxpane said:


> Is it bombared jet cockpit sir?


B737 and A320.


----------



## Maxpane

Oh ok.


LKJ86 said:


> B737 and A320.


 Thank you sir


----------



## LKJ86

AG600 has returned to Zhuhai, preparing for the airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CH-10 tiltrotor UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

There are a lot of new weapons here. But there is only so little information about them.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> I just received my *"Foreign Media Invitation" *... so slowly the journey can start!
> 
> Any additional hints and advises from you?
> 
> Best,
> Deino


In addition to the expo things, I think you should take the occasion to try the shuttle bus or coach to experience the just opened Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB), provided your schedule allows and you have the multiple-entry visa to China for such border-crossing ride if plan to return to Zhuhai thereafter. If no special arrangement by the expo host, the shuttle bus ticket can be bought online, and the bus frequency is every 5-10 minutes during the busy hours, of course a tourist coach is more convenient. The bridge and the public transportation are operating around the clock, 24 hours, 7 days a week, nonstop. As for the private cars, only those with special permit are allowed to get through, and they are quite limited in number (for next 5 years, only 3,000 and 300 private cars will be granted such permit from HKSAR and mainland China respectively).
The Zhuhai Port for the HZMB has an excellent customs clearance system, implementing the high technology innovation with highly automated gates, taking just 30-35 seconds to process a passenger (I learned it from some footage but forgot where is its source link).

*HK-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge opens to traffic (24 Oct) *
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201810/24/WS5bcfc511a310eff303284296.html

*China Focus: World's longest cross-sea bridge opens to public (24 Oct)*
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-10/24/c_137555009.htm
Link has many pics to give one some ideas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> In addition to the expo things, I think you should take the occasion to try the shuttle bus or coach to experience the just opened Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge (HZMB), provided your schedule allows and you have the multiple-entry visa to China for such border-crossing ride if plan to return to Zhuhai thereafter. If no special arrangement by the expo host, the shuttle bus ticket can be bought online, and the bus frequency is every 5-10 minutes during the busy hours, of course a tourist coach is more convenient. The bridge and the public transportation are operating around the clock, 24 hours, 7 days a week, nonstop. As for the private cars, only those with special permit are allowed to get through, and they are quite limited in number (for next 5 years, only 3,000 and 300 private cars will be granted such permit from HKSAR and mainland China respectively).
> The Zhuhai Port for the HZMB has an excellent customs clearance system, implementing the high technology innovation with highly automated gates, taking just 30-35 seconds to process a passenger (I learned it from some footage but forgot where is its source link).
> 
> *HK-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge opens to traffic (24 Oct) *
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201810/24/WS5bcfc511a310eff303284296.html
> 
> *China Focus: World's longest cross-sea bridge opens to public (24 Oct)*
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-10/24/c_137555009.htm
> Link has many pics to give one some ideas.



Automatic passport clearance gates is not for passport holders of every nation, especially if you need a China immigration visa to enter China, better find out beforehand. Hong Kong IC holders are eligible to use the auto-gates.

To be eligible to use the auto-gate, the passport holder's home country must sign bilateral agreement to allow China to access the data of the passport holder, and the passport must have an electronic chip inside contained bio-data of passport holder, including photo and finger prints.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Y-20, Y-9, H-6K, KJ-500, J-10B, JH-7A, GJ-2, Y-12D, and Z-10K from PLAAF...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 507709
> 
> 
> Y-20, Y-9, H-6K, KJ-500, J-10B, JH-7A, GJ-2, Y-12D, and Z-10K from PLAAF...


Can anyone explain why those names such as Y-20, H-6K are in the expo list when we all know they are Not for export? 

Party cheerleaders?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Automatic passport clearance gates is not for passport holders of every nation, especially if you need a China immigration visa to enter China, better find out beforehand. Hong Kong IC holders are eligible to use the auto-gates.
> 
> To be eligible to use the auto-gate, the passport holder's home country must sign bilateral agreement to allow China to access the data of the passport holder, and the passport must have an electronic chip inside contained bio-data of passport holder, including photo and finger prints.


Thanks for the correction. But in that case, since most of the passenger load are done by those inlanders eligible for the automatic gates, then even for foreign passport holders, the custom clearance speed should not be of any issue.

The Zhuhai Port is designed to process as many as 153,300 passengers per day between Zhuhai and HKSAR, and 100,000 per day between Zhuhai and Macau SAR.


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 507747
> View attachment 507748
> View attachment 507749


what is name and specifications of this system ....??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> Can anyone explain why those names such as Y-20, H-6K are in the expo list when we all know they are Not for export?
> 
> Party cheerleaders?


Just like J-20, F-22, and B-2 at airshows.



HRK said:


> what is name and specifications of this system ....??


Waiting a few more days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Hustle and bustle getting things set at Airshow Center*
Updated: 2018-10-26

The 12th China Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition from Nov 6 to 11 is undergoing accelerated preparation of 10 exhibition halls as aerial acrobatics teams will arrive next week.

The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), and other organizers and sponsors are setting up exhibition booths at the Zhuhai Airshow Center in Jinwan District.

Consisting of seven halls (Hall 1-7), the fixed pavilion for aerospace and aviation covers 6.6 hectares (16.3 acres). It is to accommodate cutting-edge technologies and products as well as defense equipment.

_



_
_Advertising banner_ [Photo by Guan Mingrong / Nanfangplus]​
Boeing, Airbus, and other renowned companies from the United States, Russia, France, Canada and elsewhere will have booths in Halls 3, 4, and 5. Domestic enterprise giants will be accommodated in their own halls, according to Zhou Zuode, director of the airshow's Zhuhai Executive Committee Office.

The 1.2-hecatre (3-acre) China Weaponry Hall (#8) will display the country's latest ordnance including tanks, armored vehicles, and guns.

Hall 9 is a newly built temporary structure to demonstrate military-civilian integration achievements in China. Outstanding companies Guangdong Hongda Blasting, Naruida Technology, and Oceanalpha (Yunzhou-Tech) will display radar, launch vehicles, and missiles, as well as unmanned boats for military and civilian use, digital combat simulation systems, and aviation ancillary equipment.

Meanwhile, about 1.4 hectares (3.5 acres) are reserved for displays of unmanned aerial vehicles -- the main theme of Hall 10, the other temporary hall newly added this year.

The on-ground dynamic demonstration area has been readied for up to 50 projects. Moreover, organizers will double the size of tents erected outside the exhibition halls to enhance viewing.

The August 1st Aerobatic Team of the Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force, Pakistan Air Force's Thunder aircraft, and Royal Saudi Air Force's (RSAF) Saudi Hawks will ensure an exciting flight show.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

J-20 for the airshow is on standby.


----------



## Maxpane

GrEat news sir


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 508054
> 
> J-20 for the airshow is on standby.


----------



## cirr

"SilkRoadEye" active phased array AWACS will make its first public debut at Zhuhai 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> 战刀007
> 今天 16:14 来自 微博视频
> #2018珠海航展# 歼20三机编队已经抵达广东某地，亮相珠海航展几成定局。看看操场上同学们的欢呼，就知道最近几年国防教育做的不错，这种自豪感是发自肺腑的。 L战刀007的秒拍视频


Today 16:14 from Weibo video
The J20 three-plane formation has arrived at a certain place in Guangdong, and it will almost be a certainty that they would appear at the Zhuhai Air Show. Looking at the cheers of the students on the school playground, we can know that national defense education has done a good job in recent years. Their pride is from the heart.

Link to weibo video -> 战刀007的秒拍视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 508251
> View attachment 508252
> View attachment 508253
> View attachment 508254




Oh yes ... a J-20 doing a cobra! .... would be nice.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

JSCh said:


> Today 16:14 from Weibo video
> The J20 three-plane formation has arrived at a certain place in Guangdong, and it will almost be a certainty that they would appear at the Zhuhai Air Show. Looking at the cheers of the students on the school playground, we can know that national defense education has done a good job in recent years. Their pride is from the heart.
> 
> Link to weibo video -> 战刀007的秒拍视频


一路卧槽

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

Said to be.. amphibious high-speed boat that travels on the surface of the water by means of a water jet propulsion device. After landing, it can lay down four sets of crawlers on both sides of the hull.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

There will be a surprise from J-10!


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 508570
> 
> There will be a surprise from J-10!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/2101918757/4300166700010955


----------



## UserUnknown2025

LKJ86 said:


> Video: https://m.weibo.cn/2101918757/4300166700010955


The truck seems to be carrying some kind of missile.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 508603

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 508798
> 
> 
> View attachment 508800
> View attachment 508801
> 
> 
> View attachment 508804
> 
> 
> View attachment 508806
> 
> 
> View attachment 508810



Engine will soon be ready for batch production? 

10月11日，十院院长张兆勇与原061基地主任水佑裕、贵州产业技术发展研究院院长邵进、原集团公司一级专务刘东一行举行交流座谈会，副院长毛巨川、田江权、张忠荣及产业部相关领导参会。

双方就碳化硅新材料产业的应用和合作进行深入交流。水佑裕提出，目前某碳化硅新材料技术已开展实验论证，达到国际先进水平，且在航空飞机、发动机领域的需求旺盛，后续市场看好。他表示，希望*借助某型号发动机后端矢量喷管批产在即的契机*，借重十院批产能力优势与团队优势，共同选址选团队开展项目合作，实现共赢发展。

张兆勇对水佑裕一行的来访表示欢迎。他指出，十院ODM/OEM能力突出，双方优势互补性强，合作前景光明，希望双方深入合作、协同发展，共同为新材料在国家航空领域应用关键技术的突破贡献力量。

http://www.gzht.casic.cn/n3906040/n3906042/c9626553/content.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 508570
> 
> There will be a surprise from J-10!


Cobra, isnt it?


----------



## LKJ86

wanglaokan said:


> Cobra, isnt it?


Very likely.

---------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Although photo is blurred, do you know whose drone is that ?

@LKJ86


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Ingenious design, but corrosion might be a challenge. 




cirr said:


>


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Very likely.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> View attachment 508944




Looks like either the Star Glory or the CH-805 UAV?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Looks like either the Star Glory or the CH-805 UAV?


Someone says it is CH-805.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Someone says it is CH-805.



But that wrapped model has cranked kite wing, so this is not the CH-805


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But that wrapped model has cranked kite wing, so this is not the CH-805


Wait and see.


-------------------------------


----------



## zestokryl

Unlikely its a CH 805, it seem like the drone has one air intake, CH 805, by the look of the mockup has two air intake and massive central section, wrapped drone seem much thiner


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


>


This time , China aviation must be very confident with this engine that they bring it to airshow to do life showcase. We might even see life performance of super cobra move.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Wait and see.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------
> View attachment 509081
> 
> 
> View attachment 509101



What type could this be?? ... the AC352? But the nose looks different.


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 509049
> 
> 
> View attachment 509056
> View attachment 509057
> View attachment 509058


J-10 looks awesome + beautiful seriously wishing PAF order these planes


----------



## kuge

antcipating the tvc-j10 flight video...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

kuge said:


> antcipating the tvc-j10 flight video...


Hope PLAAF high brass don't last min chicken out and cancel this TVC demo.



Muhammad Omar said:


> J-10 looks awesome + beautiful seriously wishing PAF order these planes


PAF shall go for J-31 and invest money on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Beast said:


> Hope PLAAF high brass don't last min chicken out and cancel this TVC demo.
> 
> 
> PAF shall go for J-31 and invest money on the project.



But PAF needs to replace the old fleet as well


----------



## Ali_Baba

Beast said:


> PAF shall go for J-31 and invest money on the project.



J31 is going no where. Not even PLAAF/PLAN is interested, why should Pakistan be ? J31 is a dead end.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Ali_Baba said:


> J31 is going no where. Not even PLAAF/PLAN is interested, why should Pakistan be ? J31 is a dead end.


Not even PLAAF is interested in JF-17 and yet PAF buys it. What excluded J-31? J-31 with flush surface and internal weapon bay definitely fits a 5th gen design layout with significant reduced RCS. Definitely better than most product on market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

4 J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The video of J-20: 
1) https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4300777272938848

2) https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4300792380580332

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## cirr

Ali_Baba said:


> J31 is going no where. Not even PLAAF/PLAN is interested, why should Pakistan be ? J31 is a dead end.



Going nowhere? Why says so?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Going nowhere? Why says so?



No activity, no photographs, no appearance at the airshow, no news, and generally no buzz with the exception of the recent (unconfirmed) rumor.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

i.want to go to the Zhuhai


----------



## Deino

Me too.... and if everything goes fine, I will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Akasa said:


> No activity, no photographs, no appearance at the airshow, no news, and generally no buzz with the exception of the recent (unconfirmed) rumor.


It is really a good news to FC-31 indeed. If FC-31 is not to the airshow this time, it has got the orders from PLAN for 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 509703
> View attachment 509704
> View attachment 509706
> View attachment 509707
> View attachment 509708



Given their serial numbers, they are from the 172nd Brigade FTTB at Canzhou. ... or am I wrong ?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 509914
> 
> 
> View attachment 509917




Is there a hint for its construction number similar to the one we see on J-10s?


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> It is really a good news to FC-31 indeed. If FC-31 is not to the airshow this time, it has got the orders from PLAN for 100%.



A model of the FC-31 is already being sent to the airshow, not to mention that even if the PLA has chosen the FC-31 it doesn't mean that SAC cannot promote the plane as an export product.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 509940


Beautyyy


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

WS-15？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

cirr said:


> WS-15？
> 
> View attachment 509994


15 petals. WS-15. Illuminati confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 15 petals. WS-15. Illuminati confirmed.




Most likely not .. at best the WS-15's nozzle


----------



## Ultima Thule

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 15 petals. WS-15. Illuminati confirmed.


cut this crap out of this thread please @ZeEa5KPul


----------



## LKJ86

J-20 will be showed everyday during the airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kuge

how come no video?


----------



## LKJ86

kuge said:


> how come no video?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/zhuhai-2018.548263/page-13#post-10900650

---------------------
Zhuhai Airshow-1996

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Zhuhai Airshow-1998

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dazzler

ZeEa5KPul said:


> 15 petals. WS-15. Illuminati confirmed.



Holyy..


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

kuge said:


> how come no video?


Show hasnt started yet


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Divergent

Deino said:


> Sorry ... this is maybe a bit better:
> 
> Oedo just noted:
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2018-03-11/doc-ifysekkz5970176.shtml



I am not talking to you, you gave me negative ratings. That wasn’t nice


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Divergent said:


> I am not talking to you, you gave me negative ratings. That wasn’t nice



I don't believe he talking to you in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Guys, pls lighten up and stop taking everything so seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 510387
> View attachment 510388
> View attachment 510389
> View attachment 510390


Are these jets coming to Zuhai or you're just comparing @LKJ86 ???


----------



## Figaro

pakistanipower said:


> Are these jets coming to Zuhai or you're just comparing @LKJ86 ???


Below zero percent change mate ... below zero percent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

pakistanipower said:


> Are these jets coming to Zuhai or you're just comparing @LKJ86 ???


Not everything need to spell out exactly. Sometimes, it takes a bit of commom sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 510387
> View attachment 510388
> View attachment 510389
> View attachment 510390



Comparing their configurations, J-20 is clearly optimized for supersonic maneuver.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 510769


What is this H-20 mockup or something @LKJ86 ???


----------



## LKJ86

pakistanipower said:


> What is this H-20 mockup or something @LKJ86 ???


UAV

----------------------




It is a real one, not a mockup!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> UAV
> 
> ----------------------
> View attachment 510814
> 
> It is a real one, not a mockup!



But it looks rather small, more like a sub-scale demonstrator or testbed. Any info on who designed and build it?

This one looks different and much larger ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But it looks rather small, more like a sub-scale demonstrator or testbed. Any info on who designed and build it?
> 
> This one looks different and much larger ...
> 
> View attachment 510815


It had made flying tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> UAV
> 
> ----------------------
> View attachment 510814
> 
> It is a real one, not a mockup!


look both pictures bro last you posted is fairly small one, and look at the bottom of those UAVs they are quite different @LKJ86


----------



## LKJ86

pakistanipower said:


> look both pictures bro last you posted is fairly small one, and look at the bottom of those UAVs they are quite different @LKJ86


They are two different ones, from two different companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XaviorXX

Deino said:


> But it looks rather small, more like a sub-scale demonstrator or testbed. Any info on who designed and build it?
> 
> This one looks different and much larger ...
> 
> View attachment 510815



It is placed in Unmanned Aerial Vehicle area.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 510588


It is called "天鹰".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> It is called "天鹰".




Skyhawk ??


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Skyhawk ??


Maybe.






J-40

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

The video of CH-5: https://m.weibo.cn/2917684432/4301271265830174

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The video of CH-5: https://m.weibo.cn/2917684432/4301271265830174
> 
> View attachment 510827



Both together ... could this be a hint?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> J-40


What is J-40 @LKJ86


----------



## Deino

pakistanipower said:


> What is J-40 @LKJ86




A joke !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 510828
> View attachment 510829
> View attachment 510830


pretty cool


----------



## serenity

pakistanipower said:


> What is J-40 @LKJ86



A joke with photo because the second J-20 behind the first looks like there's two wings two tails and so twice 20 is J-40.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

CH-10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

J-10, FC-1/JF-17, FTC-2000G, and J-20: There are no Flanker fighters in the airshow...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

"Yunzhou“ USV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*珠海航展热身已经开始，空军航空大学红鹰飞行表演队首度训练飞行*
原创 航空视界 2018-10-31 13:51:22







2018年10月30日，空军航空大学的红鹰飞行表演队在早上7点20分就开始了抵达珠海之后的首个训练活动。空军航空大学红鹰飞行表演队也是第一个抵达珠海的飞行表演队。









红鹰飞行表演队是在2018年10月27日飞抵珠海金湾机场的，这是第一个抵达珠海的飞行表演队。空军航空大学飞行表演队全部由该学校的飞行教员组成，这是空军两支学院派飞行表演队之一。








随着空军航空大学红鹰飞行表演队在珠海金湾机场开始训练飞行，这个代表珠海航展的热身活动已经开始。空军航空大学红鹰飞行表演队是使用洪都生产的教-8教练机，这是我军普遍装备的教练机型。








在2018年10月30日的飞行训练中，红鹰飞行表演队以全套动作进行了飞行表演。红鹰飞行表演队是我国唯一采用8机飞行表演的表演队，空军大学还有一支使用初教-6的表演队则采用9机编队。








空军航空大学红鹰飞行表演队在珠海的第一飞行表演没有使用拉烟装置，因为这次飞行是一次适应性的飞行活动。红鹰飞行表演队之前主要在空军航空大学的开放活动上进行表演。








珠海航展热身已经开始，空军航空大学红鹰飞行表演队首度训练飞行，从2018年11月6

日开始，红鹰飞行表演队每天都会有精彩的飞行表演，这个将是珠海航展上的一个两点。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

two y20 arrived

https://weibo.com/tv/v/jHsecvv8A?fid=1034:4301494820782327

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

Not sure it has internal weapon bay.

I think many developing countries will like to have some of it if there is an internal weapon bay. Super powers should be worried LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 511165



??


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

CETC pavilion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057960129939861504*Andrew Jones*‏ @AJ_FI
Turns out there will be new Chinese launchers+spacecraft unveiled at Zhuhai Airshow (Nov 6-11) inc. a next-gen launcher for human spaceflight, next-gen crewed spacecraft, as well as 1:1 models of the space station core module & Chang'e-4 rover & relay sat http://finance.sina.com.cn/roll/2018-11-01/doc-ifxeuwwt0204055.shtml …


















7:38 PM - 1 Nov 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


>


@LKJ86 — What aircraft is this?
In particular for this Zhuhai Airshow 2018 thread, please kindly give the names of the kinds/models of stuffs that you post their pics whereas possible.

I am not good enough to be able to identify the many just from the pics, except those very hot items such as Y-20, J-20 etc  Thanks a lot for sharing many cool pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> @LKJ86 — What aircraft is this?
> In particular for this Zhuhai Airshow 2018 thread, please kindly give the names of the kinds/models of stuffs that you post their pics whereas possible.
> 
> I am not good enough to be able to identify the many just from the pics, except those very hot items such as Y-20, J-20 etc  Thanks a lot for sharing many cool pics!


Y-8



Deino said:


> ??


Q-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 511478
> View attachment 511479
> View attachment 511480
> View attachment 511481
> View attachment 511482
> View attachment 511483


There is still a big market for Y-8 transport. So far, only Y-8 are exported. Affordable price maybe the reason for most buyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Q-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

H-6K

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Both "20"
J-20 with Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

J-10B

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Wish we can buy these jets


LKJ86 said:


> JH-7A
> View attachment 511750
> View attachment 511751
> View attachment 511752
> View attachment 511753


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Q-5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 511827



This seems to confirm, the WL II is in PLAAF service already!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME





Video: https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4301923803363722
https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4301925350264256
https://m.weibo.cn/1405766233/4301932564726178
https://m.weibo.cn/1405766233/4301932921196988

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> Both "20"
> J-20 with Y-20



Message to the US clearly. dont mess, or else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/5616642069/4301908158561326

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

The video of Z-10ME: https://m.weibo.cn/2149981442/4301940353696799

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

From PLAAF's weibo:


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> From PLAAF's weibo:
> View attachment 512114




... and they say?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Nation's top fighter jet to appear at coming exhibition*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-02 16:56




​The People's Liberation Army Air Force said on Friday it will send a group of J-20 stealth fighter jets for a flight performance at the coming 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, the largest arms exhibition in Asia.

Senior Colonel Shen Jinke, spokesman for the PLA Air Force, said in a statement published on the Air Force's website that along with a new paint scheme, these J-20s will display new formations and new tactical maneuvers during the exhibition, commonly known as the Zhuhai Airshow, in the coastal city of Zhuhai in Guangdong province.

This will become the third time the J-20, China's best and most expensive combat plane, will perform in front of the public and its second appearance at the Zhuhai Airshow.

Wu Peixin, an aviation industry observer in Beijing, said the Air Force seems to have prepared a sophisticated J-20 performance for the coming air show, indicating the Air Force is more confident and open in showing its J-20 force, as opposed to the jet's debut in the last Zhuhai Airshow in November 2016 that lasted less than 2 minutes.




​He said visitors can expect a spectacular show, because the Air Force must wish to use the air show to display the capability of its top fighter jets.

China's first fifth-generation combat aircraft, the J-20 made its maiden flight in January 2011 and was declassified in November 2016. It started to be commissioned in the Air Force in 2017, becoming the world's third stealth fighter jet to enter service after the United States' F-22 Raptor and F-35 Lightning II.

It has been sent to take part in a series of combat exercises and has practiced beyond-visual-range aerial fighting maneuvers during the drills, according to the Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*More than just an airshow*
By Liu Xuanzun and Liu Yang Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/1 23:38:41

*One-stop shopping for world-class weapons*



A J-10B fighter jet was spotted on Tuesday at Zhuhai Jinwan Airport conducting a rehearsal for the upcoming Airshow China 2018 next week.The fighter jet is equipped with a thrust vectoring nozzle, making it a world-class single-engine fighter jet and top of its class in China in terms of maneuverability. Photo: IC

A wide range of cutting-edge weaponry and equipment for use in the air, sea, space and on the ground are being gathered for Airshow China 2018. 

The shows begins Tuesday but has already attracted a lot of attention from military buffs and experts alike who have arrived early in Zhuhai, South China's Guangzhou Province.

Chinese military analysts said on Thursday that the air show, which runs until November 11, has become a comprehensive defense exhibition and is driving sales of Chinese armaments on the international market.

A J-10B fighter jet belonging to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force was spotted on Tuesday at Zhuhai Jinwan Airport conducting a rehearsal for the air show, Beijing-based news website people.cn reported on Wednesday.

The fighter jet is equipped with a thrust vectoring nozzle, making it a world-class single-engine fighter jet and top of its class in China in terms of maneuverability, people.cn said. The nozzle gives the aircraft significant advantages in dogfights by allowing it to make extreme maneuvers.

This is the first time the PLA Air Force has displayed a fighter jet capable of thrust vectoring control.

According to the list of participating aircraft the air show organizer released on Saturday, the J-10B will be on static display at the show.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Thursday that China's thrust vectoring control system could become a highlight of the Zhuhai show.

China's most advanced fighter jet J-20 is also very likely to appear at the show despite its absence from the participation list, according to military experts. Formations of J-20s were seen in the skies above Zhuhai on Tuesday.



Formations of J-20s were seen in the skies above Zhuhai on Tuesday.Photo: IC

China's transport aircraft Y-20, the H-6K bomber, KJ-500 early warning aircraft, AG600 amphibious plane and GJ-2 unmanned aerial vehicle are among the aircraft to be displayed at the air show, according to the list of participating aircraft.

It's not likely that the highly anticipated next generation of Chinese strategic bomber, the H-20, will be exhibited, as it is still being developed and many details are classified, Wei said.

Another highlight at the air show will be drones, Wei said, noting that China-made drones have already enjoyed high reputation in the international market.

Alongside its existing drones like the CH-5, the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) will display its latest product, the CH-10 tilt-rotor drone, which made its debut only on Wednesday, the academy said.

Like a helicopter, the drone can take off and land vertically and hover in the air, but it can convert itself to a fixed-wing aircraft and can cruise at high speed and has a much greater range. The shift in flight modes is done through the tilting rotor, reads a statement the CAAA sent exclusively to the Global Times on Wednesday.

China's newly developed 10-ton medium-lift utility helicopter - the Z-20 - is also likely to make an appearance at the air show, experts said.

*A comprehensive exhibition*

China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) will display more than 400 electronics products including a variety of radars and electronic countermeasure systems, the company told the Global Times on Wednesday. CETC said its pioneering quantum radar will also be on display.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) said they will have 182 exhibits at the show including the Long March-9 heavy-lift carrier rocket, the next generation of manned spacecraft and launch vehicle, and a model of the core module of China's space station. This is the first of many of its products to be shown to the public, CASC told the Global Times.

China North Industries Group Corporation Limited (NORINCO) will bring its independently developed main battle tanks, and wheeled armored vehicles among other weapons, which will conduct a variety of maneuvers for the public, China Aviation News reported.

China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) is among a number of companies that will showcase sea-based weapons and equipment, according to a list of participating companies the show organizer released on Wednesday.

Airshow China has evolved from a display of only aircraft into a comprehensive defense exhibition showcase China's best military equipment for sea, ground, air, space and electronics, Wei noted.

"A small or medium-sized country can realize its military modernization alone at the Airshow China," Wei said.

Forty-two countries participated in the Airshow China in 2016, where a total $40 billion worth of deals were struck.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

> 空军发布
> 41分钟前 来自 搜狗高速浏览器
> #空军与航展#【11月11日，与社会公众共享空军“生日礼包”】11月11日，空军将迎来69岁生日。届时，将推出一套7枚“战鹰向祖国报告”主题纪念封，展现空军歼-20、运-20等新型战鹰投入新时代练兵备战的战斗英姿。安排空军“金头盔”“金飞镖”飞行员代表，与航展现场观众交流互动。
> 同时，将在全国100多个城市的300多家影院播放空军招飞宣传片《你，就是传奇》和空军形象宣传片《护航新时代》《头顶的家园》，传递新时代空军飞行员的血性阳刚。


*PLA Air force public release*

#航空与航展# [On November 11th, sharing the Air Force "birthday package" with the public]
On November 11, the Air Force will celebrate its 69th birthday. At that time, a set of seven "Warring Eagles Report to the Motherland" theme commemorative first day cover will be launched, showing the new plane J-20, Y-20 and other new plane entering the new era to prepare for battle. Also will arrange the Air Force “Golden Helmet” and “Golden Darts” pilot representatives to interact with the public at the air show.

At the same time, it will broadcast the air force's promo film "You are Legend" and the air force image propaganda film "Escorting the New Era" "The Home above Head" in more than 300 theaters in more than 100 cities across the country, to showcase the full-blooded masculinity of the new era Air Force pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Promotion video from Norinco 
-> 东方前哨一号的秒拍视频​


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

HD-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *PLA Air force public release*
> 
> #航空与航展# [On November 11th, sharing the Air Force "birthday package" with the public]
> On November 11, the Air Force will celebrate its 69th birthday. At that time, a set of seven "Warring Eagles Report to the Motherland" theme commemorative first day cover will be launched, showing the new plane J-20, Y-20 and other new plane entering the new era to prepare for battle. Also will arrange the Air Force “Golden Helmet” and “Golden Darts” pilot representatives to interact with the public at the air show.
> 
> At the same time, it will broadcast the air force's promo film "You are Legend" and the air force image propaganda film "Escorting the New Era" "The Home above Head" in more than 300 theaters in more than 100 cities across the country, to showcase the full-blooded masculinity of the new era Air Force pilots.


PLA Air Force released the promo file "You are the legend"
-> 空军发布的秒拍视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

LKJ86 said:


> Z-10ME
> View attachment 512451
> View attachment 512452
> View attachment 512453
> View attachment 512454
> View attachment 512455
> View attachment 512457
> View attachment 512458
> View attachment 512459
> View attachment 512460
> View attachment 512461
> View attachment 512462
> View attachment 512463
> View attachment 512464
> View attachment 512465
> View attachment 512466
> View attachment 512467





This has to be the sexiest looking heli in whole goddam world... 

Pak shud place an order right now



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512477
> View attachment 512478
> View attachment 512479
> View attachment 512480





If this is not in pak arsenal yet... our generals need to tell us why??


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

AEF3500


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

WS-600L

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

屁股太丑，要换了。


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## JSCh

From CASIC weibo,






JSCh said:


> *‘Flight’ train to travel at 1,000 kph*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/11 22:58:44
> 
> *Experience in aerospace science helps tech development*
> 
> China unveiled a scale model of its high-speed flight train that is expected to travel at 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2025, with Chinese railway experts saying the country's experience in aerospace science would help develop the train.
> 
> The model was on exhibit at the 2018 National Mass Innovation and Entrepreneurship Week in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province on Wednesday, Chengdu Business Daily reported.
> 
> The train, which the State-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) began developing in 2015 and dubbed "T-Flight," will use an integrated, light- and heat- proof cabin 29.2 meters long and three meters wide, the report said.
> 
> The train will float 100 millimeters above the ground due to a close-to-vacuum railway environment and magnetic levitation technology, Chengdu Business Daily quoted Wang Yan, an employee at CASIC's Magnetic Levitation and Electromagnetic Propulsion Department, as saying.
> 
> "The train will slowly accelerate to 1,000 kilometers an hour," Wang said, noting that passengers will be safe and feel comfortable.
> 
> The train is expected to be dispatched every 200 seconds, similar to a subway train, Chengdu Business Daily reported, citing a promotional video at the event.
> 
> Together with US-based Hyperloop Transportation Technologies and Hyperloop One, CASIC is among only three companies in the world that have announced the development of a transportation system with a designed speed faster than 1,000 kilometers an hour, Wang said.
> 
> "CASIC started behind its competitors, but its experience with aerospace science has given it a decent start in the development of the high-speed flight train," Wang said.
> 
> Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, told the Global Times on Thursday that many technologies like electromagnetic propulsion used in the flight train are similar to aerospace technologies.
> 
> The exhibit of the flight train shows that China is keeping up with its US counterpart in the field, Sun said.
> 
> The train will reach the test speed of 1,000 kilometers an hour by 2023, and will be capable of carrying passengers at that speed by 2025, Chengdu Business Daily reported.
> 
> However, Sun said that despite the fast-paced schedule, the technology remains experimental and will not have a direct impact on people's lives anytime soon.
> 
> Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu is experimenting on a similar technology by developing a test platform for trains to achieve a speed of 1,500 kilometers an hour, Beijing-based newspaper Science and Technology Daily reported.



CASIC pavilion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512682
> View attachment 512683
> View attachment 512684
> View attachment 512685


Sir which jet is it?


----------



## LKJ86

Maxpane said:


> Sir which jet is it?


UAV


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> UAV


Thank you sir


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512712
> View attachment 512713
> View attachment 512714
> View attachment 512715
> View attachment 512716
> View attachment 512717


F 22????


----------



## Dazzler

No klj7A this time? More info on it would be great.


----------



## Akasa

Dazzler said:


> No klj7A this time? More info on it would be great.



Possibly the 7A or a variant of it, presented by CETC.


----------



## Maxpane

Akasa said:


> Possibly the 7A or a variant of it, presented by CETC.
> 
> View attachment 512727


Woow


----------



## Dazzler

Akasa said:


> Possibly the 7A or a variant of it, presented by CETC.
> 
> Looks like avic air cooled aesa due to compact size
> 
> View attachment 512727



Looks like avic air cooled aesa due to compact size


----------



## Maxpane

More beautiful than fc 31


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512712
> View attachment 512713
> View attachment 512714
> View attachment 512715
> View attachment 512716
> View attachment 512717


----------



## Dazzler

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512712
> View attachment 512713
> View attachment 512714
> View attachment 512715
> View attachment 512716
> View attachment 512717



That's a blatant copy. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Dazzler said:


> Looks like avic air cooled aesa due to compact size



The CETC booth is one of the priorities of the show, so we can definitely expect a lot of new information.



Dazzler said:


> That's a blatant copy. Lol



The company only produces RAM and therefore uses random aircraft models to present their product.


----------



## LKJ86

Akasa said:


> The company only produces RAM and therefore uses random aircraft models to present their product.


It provides the solutions for stealth fighters.


----------



## serenity

FC-31 already is F-35+F-22 copy so why not go all the way and copy the better shaping if can be manageable. hahaha now software and avionics hard to match F-22. Even if stealth and materials management is similar level of ability, the hardest part is under the skin.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> F 22????


No FC-31 @Maxpane


----------



## Maxpane

Really sir??????? 


pakistanipower said:


> No FC-31 @Maxpane





Maxpane said:


> Really sir???????


It does not look like fc 31


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> Really sir???????
> 
> 
> 
> It does not look like fc 31


Yes it is, modified F-31 and also look at logo on the tail,it have Chinese company logo and there is a rumors that FC-31 will be selected by PLAN in near future if you go FC-31 discussion thread on Chinese defense section @Maxpane


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

3 J-20s are showed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

The videos of J-20 today:
https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4302303319923022
https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4302307249830340
https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4302302196665490

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Akasa

Dazzler said:


> Looks like avic air cooled aesa due to compact size



Turns out it is a side-facing AESA radar instead. Two of these can be installed in the nose, allowing the fighter to scan both sides including backwards slightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The video of J-20s from Globaltimes: https://m.weibo.cn/1974576991/4302318821943617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dazzler

TVC

https://v.qq.com/x/page/a0781oorr4d.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> The video of J-20s from Globaltimes: https://m.weibo.cn/1974576991/4302318821943617



They were doing a lot better in this November 3 rehearsal and even engaged the afterburners for a little while. They must have heard the complaints.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058693424877068289

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 512796
> 
> 
> The videos of J-20 today:
> https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4302303319923022
> https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4302307249830340
> https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4302302196665490



Way better than the performance from November 1st. Too bad the weather is horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

siegecrossbow said:


> Way better than the performance from November 1st. Too bad the weather is horrible.



I've noticed that it is very rare for J-20 to use its afterburners. The Nov 3 rehearsal is the first time I can see J-20 using its afterburners (excluding some takeoff clips captured in 2011). So I think its subsonic agility could be hugely underestimated even though the entire aircraft is optimized for supersonic maneuvers. In comparison, to make a low speed airshow performance look good, F-22 mostly has the afterburners on during the flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-4 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

J-10B, ARJ21, AG600, and Y-20

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CM-401

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-700 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Skyhawk UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 513368
> View attachment 513369



New laser weapon possibly in service with PLA ground force?

I tried looking for more info about this but couldn't find anything on google or baidu.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 513391
> 
> 
> View attachment 513392


@Oscar @messiach that's a pretty big drone (ref. point CM-120 anti-radiation missile), and that -- if a mock-up -- might not reflect the actual size (could be larger).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Skyhawk UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CM-401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 513545
> View attachment 513546
> View attachment 513547



Arms supermarket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21


----------



## JSCh

*Every model of Chinese air force aircraft arrives at the Zhuhai Air Show*
CGTN
Published on Nov 3, 2018

With the arrival of the H-6K bomber, the Chinese air force has all of its aircraft models at the Zhuhai Air Show, which will run from November 6 to 11. During the show, the Chinese air force will show all the equipment that is currently in commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AR3


----------



## LKJ86

CR500


----------



## JSCh

AVIC Zhuhai promo video 
--> 中航工业珠海航展宣传片来袭片尾现神秘彩蛋_新浪视频


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000 & FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## messiach

Not sure but CASiC EDB develops long endurance drones. Perhaps one of those!!


Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Oscar @messiach that's a pretty big drone (ref. point CM-120 anti-radiation missile), and that -- if a mock-up -- might not reflect the actual size (could be larger).



@LKJ86 No turbine photographs yet!


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

An impressive video: https://m.weibo.cn/1974576991/4302750298380216

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Very interesting concept for Pakistan. To put our old T's to good use. @Dazzler 



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 514391

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## siegecrossbow

English link for the LW-30 laser weapon system.

https://defence-blog.com/army/china-to-unveil-modern-lw-30-laser-weapon-system-at-zhuhai-airshow.html



> Chinese defense company has taken the opportunity at the Zhuhai Airshow or AirShow China 2018 exhibition to unveil a new LW-30 laser weapon system prototype.
> 
> The LW-30 is a modern short-range precision laser inception weapon that designed for tracked and destroyed unmanned aerial vehicles, light aircraft and commercial drone.
> 
> LW-30 laser weapon system basically consists of a laser commanding and communicating vehicle, laser combating vehicle and support equipment. It can be used to strike photoelectric guidance equipment, UAV, aerospace aircraft models.
> 
> 
> With a low cost per shot and an infinite magazine, LW-30 laser weapon system is effective over land, air and sea.
> 
> The truck-based system currently can destroy targets from up to *25 km away* with an energy beam of up to 30 kilowatts.
> 
> The AirShow China 2018 exhibition is set to take place from 6–11 November.



I think 25 km is probably the maximum dazzling range against photoelectric guidance equipment.


----------



## Jäger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 514391


will this be inducted by the PLA, or just primary made for export?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Air cooling AESA for FC-1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> Air cooling AESA
> View attachment 514548
> View attachment 514549
> View attachment 514550
> View attachment 514551
> View attachment 514552
> View attachment 514553
> View attachment 514554
> View attachment 514555
> View attachment 514556



Are there specs for this thing?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

Bundeswehr said:


> will this be inducted by the PLA, or just primary made for export?



For expert, obviously.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4, VT-2B, and VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Akasa said:


> Are there specs for this thing?



Is this with Klj -7A ?? I though klj-7A was non air cooled and the second option was air cooled ??


----------



## Dazzler

LKJ86 said:


> Air cooling AESA for FC-1
> View attachment 514548
> View attachment 514549
> View attachment 514550
> View attachment 514551
> View attachment 514552
> View attachment 514553
> View attachment 514554
> View attachment 514555
> View attachment 514556




A great upgrade option for pre block 3 aircraft. The entire fleet can be upgraded with aesa radars. The nose section depicts block 2 clearly.


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> Is this with Klj -7A ?? I though klj-7A was non air cooled and the second option was air cooled ??


It is LKF601E.


----------



## Dazzler

khanasifm said:


> Is this with Klj -7A ?? I though klj-7A was non air cooled and the second option was air cooled ??



This is the avic air cooled compact aesa. The klj7a is liquid cooled and bigger.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> Air cooling AESA for FC-1
> View attachment 514548
> View attachment 514549
> View attachment 514550
> View attachment 514551
> View attachment 514552
> View attachment 514553
> View attachment 514554
> View attachment 514555
> View attachment 514556


Competitor to KLJ-7A from AVIC's own radar R&D institute.


----------



## Maxpane

Air cooled for block 1 and 2 and klj 7 a for block 3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## cirr

PROJECT TENGYUN（1:30 model)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-700 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

FL-2??


----------



## clarkgap

cirr said:


> FL-2??
> 
> View attachment 514698



Conceptual Model. 90% of them should be ignored.


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-500 UAV


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Combat drones get star billing at Airshow as China moves closer to US capability in drone design, production*
By Yang Sheng in Zhuhai Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/4 22:18:39

Nation moving closer to US capability in UAV design, production: expert



​The "Cloud Shadow," an independently developed drone made by Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), will make its appearance at the Airshow China 2018 which starts on Tuesday in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. Photo: Courtesy of AVIC





​A huge model of the unknown-type drone made by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation in on display at Airshow China 2018. Observers believed it's the CH-7, the new member of Caihong (rainbow) UAV series, with similar functions of the US-made X47B.Photo: Yang Sheng/GT





​The combat control system developed by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics which allows one command station to simultaneously control two different types of large-scale combat drones.Photo: courtesy of AVIC

Unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) from different Chinese military industrial enterprises, including an unknown large stealth UAV, are getting ready to charm potential buyers around the globe at Airshow China 2018 which begins Tuesday in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province.

On Sunday, exhibitors were preparing to showcase their products in the exhibition hall, and a huge model of an unknown stealth UAV was set up in the venue of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASTC). The UAV looks like the US-made stealth drone the X-47B, which has a wingspan of more than 20 meters.

The X-47B is a demonstration unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) designed for aircraft carrier-based operations, which was developed by the US defense technology company Northrop Grumman. 

China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), the producer of the unnamed UAV, told the Global Times that the official information on the UAV will be released Monday.

Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times that the new drone could be the CH-7, China's most advanced UAV. "It has similar capabilities as X-47B, which is stealth and is used for both reconnaissance and attack missions."

The UAV will not only serve in the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force, but is also for sale to China's overseas clients, Song noted. 

"This means China is getting increasingly close to US capability in terms of design and production of UAVs. But US drones can operate globally, China's drone are currently only able to conduct missions in specific regions until China's BeiDou satellite system realizes global coverage," Song said.

The CAAA also announced that it has already realized a combat system which can allow one control station to control two different types of UAVs at the same time. 

Lan Wenbo, chief engineer of CH-5 UAV, told the Global Times on Sunday that CAAA successfully developed the technology at the request of overseas clients.

"Currently, there is no precedent around the globe that could allow one control station to control two or more large-scale reconnaissance and attack UAVs. This will reduce the cost to our clients and improve the cooperative combat capability of our UAVs," Lan said. 

For example, the commander can simultaneously order a smaller and cheaper UAV to lure a hostile anti-aircraft system to expose itself and launch an attack, while another combat UAV can launch missiles to destroy the anti-aircraft system, Lan noted.

The "Cloud Shadow" UAV independently developed by Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) will also make its appearance at the air show. 

This UAV has a cruising altitude higher than the range of most surface-to-air missiles and are much faster than first generation UAVs. 

"In a battle of medium intensity, Cloud Shadow can safely conduct fast and extensive intelligence gathering and long-distance precise attacks against targets on the ground and sea," AVIC said in a statement sent to the Global Times on Sunday. 

While satisfying the domestic market, Cloud Shadow is also vigorously exploring the international market and is receiving continuous attention from overseas buyers, the statement read.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Type59

Where's video of J 10 with TVC? Love to see its flight demo.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059289198736199682*Global Times *‏Verified account @globaltimesnews
The China Electronics Technology Group Corporation showcased its integrated radar system that coordinates land, naval and air forces with an early warning system at #AirshowChina 2018 in Zhuhai.

11:40 AM - 5 Nov 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

CR929 cabin mock up getting ready.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

*LKJ86* is on fire.. keep posting


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## qwerrty

ugv

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

CH-7 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Y-5BG










LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 514769
> View attachment 514770
> View attachment 514771
> View attachment 514772
> View attachment 514773
> View attachment 514774
> View attachment 514775
> View attachment 514776
> View attachment 514777


The video of TVC: https://m.weibo.cn/1917649391/4302966041353923

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CR929

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059304927103639553*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
Watch a video detailing China's CH series UAV capabilities, including the new generation stealth combat UAV CH-7, which was formally released on Monday.

Video via China Aerospace Science and Technology Group
12:42 PM - 5 Nov 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

彩虹七(CH-7)型高空长航时隐身无人战机亮相此次珠海航展。 本文图片 澎湃新闻记者 谢瑞强

澎湃新闻（www.thepaper.cn）从中国航天科技集团十一院获悉，彩虹七(CH-7)型高空长航时隐身无人战机亮相此次珠海航展。

彩虹七(CH-7) 型高空长航时隐身无人战机系统是一型高空、高速、隐身、长航时的无人侦察打击系统， 可在高危环境下执行持续侦察、警戒探测、防空压制、作战支援、发射或引导其它武器对高价值目标发动打击等作战任务。





CH-7无人机立足于彩虹系列无人机和国内气动、隐身以及无尾飞行控制等先进技术，定位为战略级信息保障和高价值目标打击的航空装备;其能有效压缩敌方雷达的探测距离和持续压制敌方防空火力，从而大幅提升信息化的作战效能。CH-7无人机成功研制，将使我国成为全球继美国之后具有长航时强突防能力的无人作战飞机国家，可满足未来对称性作战对高端隐身无人作战飞机的需求。





CH-7无人机机长10m，翼展22m, 最大起飞重量13000kg，巡航高度10~ 13Km,巡航速度0. 5-0.6Ma，最大飞行速度0. 75Ma。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Video showing testing of thrust vector engine
-> hysplan的微博视频​


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 514769
> View attachment 514770
> View attachment 514771
> View attachment 514772
> View attachment 514773
> View attachment 514774
> View attachment 514775
> View attachment 514776
> View attachment 514777


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

https://v.qq.com/x/cover/l6andulq3ya21zz/e0783acp5uh.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> https://v.qq.com/x/cover/l6andulq3ya21zz/e0783acp5uh.html



Should we take this as a hint that a carrier-based J-20 is in the works or merely dismiss it as a promotional video?


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Dazzler

Still no sign of klj-7A radar. It has been shortlisted for the jf-17 but being an export solution it shouldve been at Zhuhai.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059325769812508672
Klj-7A or some new variant? it is known to be able to scan at sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Dazzler said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059325769812508672
> Klj-7A or some new variant? it is known to be able to scan at sides.
> 
> View attachment 515136


new stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

ZDK-03 upgraded AESA, the KLC-7 or Silk road eye..






For fighter aircrafts...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China unveils new stealth drone prototype at air show*

By Liu Yang in Zhuhai and Liu Caiyu in Beijing Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/5






China's Caihong-7 (CH-7) or Rainbow 7 is displayed at the Airshow China 2018 which begins Tuesday in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. Photo: Wan Quan


A prototype of China's Caihong-7 (CH-7) or Rainbow 7 is on display at the Airshow China 2018, which begins Tuesday in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province.

Wang Yongzhi, the technical expert of the Rainbow series, told the Global Times on Monday in an exclusive interview that the Caihong-7 is a high-altitude, subsonic, and stealth drone, which has a maximum takeoff weight of 13 tons and a wingspan of 22 meters. Rainbow-7 is currently in the design stage.

The rainbow series of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) can perform fire suppression, electronic warfare, reconnaissance, long-term warning and other tasks on the battlefield.

The CH-7 was developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC).

Its development makes China among a handful of companies to develop high-altitude, high-speed and stealth drones worldwide. The CH-7 is competing with the US RQ-180 and X-47B, Wang noted.

The Rainbow-7 can perform tasks together with manned aircraft, including four generations of stealth fighters. The UAV would perform pre-reconnaissance and surveillance missions, using its stealth capabilities and long-haul performance, together with manned aircraft and early warning aircraft, Wang said.

With a maximum takeoff weight of 13 tons, it can mount more advanced reconnaissance payloads and more combat weapons, performing on-demand missions on high-value targets.






Caihong-7 (CH-7) or Rainbow 7 Photo: Wan Quan

Wang believes that high altitude, high speed and invisibility will be the trend of high-end drone development.

According to Wang, the CH-7 will continue to inherit the advantages of the CH-4 and CH-5 - high reliability, high attendance, universal ground station and full automatic control technology - but will also adopt technology of previous models that have not been used.

Unlike the CH-3, CH-4, and CH-5 which adopted the traditional unmanned structure, the CH-7 adopts a flying wing configuration with typical stealth characteristics. With the breakthrough in aerodynamic designs, the flight control also adapted a tailless wing configuration. In terms of power, it uses a turbofan engine that can fly at high altitudes and high speed, Wang told the Global Times.

To achieve a stealth performance, Wang noted that the CH-7 will also have an invisible shape and coated wave-absorbing material.

The CH-7 is mainly meant to meet the development needs of China's own related equipment. If it conforms to the national export policy, it can also be sold to help improve the defenses of other countries, Wang said.

The UAV has the ability to be modified for use on carriers, Wang noted, adding if it is equipped with radar, it would improve China's ability to safeguard maritime rights and interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/jHMTZ5pXh?fid=1034:4302669112619519


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## yusheng

siegecrossbow said:


> New laser weapon possibly in service with PLA ground force?
> 
> I tried looking for more info about this but couldn't find anything on google or baidu.



one of Chinese Individual Soldier Equipment System，under development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## clarkgap

Akasa said:


> Should we take this as a hint that a carrier-based J-20 is in the works or merely dismiss it as a promotional video?



Just an outsourcing video.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

LKJ86 said:


> CH-10
> View attachment 515122
> View attachment 515123
> View attachment 515124


Woah~ Ch-10!!!!



LKJ86 said:


> CH-10
> View attachment 515122
> View attachment 515123
> View attachment 515124


Woah~ Ch-10!!!!

These photos and images will make nations like india abd usa in deep fear  
Anyone having bad designs towards china or her friends will be annihilated!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

L-15AW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/erbMxx_Bq9eFfGoRYfDq6w

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515484
> View attachment 515485
> View attachment 515486
> View attachment 515487
> View attachment 515488
> View attachment 515489
> 
> Video: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/erbMxx_Bq9eFfGoRYfDq6w


Amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515484
> View attachment 515485
> View attachment 515486
> View attachment 515487
> View attachment 515488
> View attachment 515489
> 
> Video: https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/erbMxx_Bq9eFfGoRYfDq6w



More:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

clarkgap said:


> More:
> View attachment 515508
> 
> View attachment 515509


Wooow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Maxpane said:


> Amazing


KLJ-7A AESA is a copy of American and Chinese may soon realised it's not suitable for JF-17. Thet soon come out with a indigenous AESA tailor made for JF-17


----------



## Ultima Thule

Beast said:


> KLJ-7A AESA is a copy of American and Chinese may soon realised it's not suitable for JF-17. Thet soon come out with a indigenous AESA tailor made for JF-17


Is this some kind of sarcasm or what @Beast ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rcrmj

Maxpane said:


> Wooow


with this new LFK601E AESA radar will render JF-17 a very advanced multi-role fighter jet````

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Beast said:


> KLJ-7A AESA is a copy of American and Chinese may soon realised it's not suitable for JF-17. Thet soon come out with a indigenous AESA tailor made for JF-17


----------



## Beast

pakistanipower said:


> Is this some kind of sarcasm or what @Beast ???


Fit for Indian audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

rcrmj said:


> with this new LFK601E AESA radar will render JF-17 a very advanced multi-role fighter jet````


Sir @pakistanipower can tell us better


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> Sir @pakistanipower can tell us better


What i do tell you @Maxpane bro ???, ask someone better than me like @HRK , @Oscar @Bilal Khan (Quwa) ,@Bilal Khan 777 these guys are professionals and senior members and knows lot better than me @Maxpane


----------



## ozranger

The photos show that they replaced a JF-17's radar, which means that they can replace radars on Block 1 and 2 aircraft if financially allowed.


----------



## 艹艹艹

cobra
J-10b
http://video.sina.com.cn/p/mil/doc/2018-11-06/103369065000.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

pakistanipower said:


> What i do tell you @Maxpane bro ???, ask someone better than me like @HRK , @Oscar @Bilal Khan (Quwa) ,@Bilal Khan 777 these guys are professionals and senior members and knows lot better than me @Maxpane


Cuz you know better than me lol



long_ said:


> cobra
> J-10b
> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/mil/doc/2018-11-06/103369065000.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

O. M. G.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059634434318708737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059634725499875328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059635046464798721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059635641372291072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059637267655024645

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059637061890859008https://twitter.com/dafengcao/status/1059641330350149632
https://twitter.com/OedoSoldier/status/1059643269502644226

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

J-10B
https://weibo.com/tv/v/jHYaysDNv?fid=1034:4303309050215795
https://m.weibo.cn/s/video/index?ob...aref=login.sina.com.cn&display=0&retcode=6102

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

I see Cobra move with a wicked twist. You can see large amount of vortex, showing high G turning.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

It is like a single engined Su-35 with canards.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maxpane said:


> Cuz you know better than me lol


What i do know about this new air cooled AESA , its a new tech, i know similar to others @Maxpane


----------



## Beast

siegecrossbow said:


> It is like a single engined Su-35 with canards.


world most agile single engine fighter jet. Pure Canard layout with TVC gives you ultimate maneuverability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ultima Thule

What is this, is this some kind of drone mockup or something, if it is its quite similar to SR-71, anyone can tell me what is it ???


----------



## Beast

Beast said:


> world most agile single engine fighter jet. Pure Canard layout with TVC gives you ultimate maneuverability.


Euro Typhoon also has such intention and experiment to put TVC into it but the technical difficulties proves too much for them and China succeed where they failed....


----------



## Ultima Thule

long_ said:


> View attachment 515514


What a beauty, and what fcuk, smoke dispenser in opposite direction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

pakistanipower said:


> What a beauty, and what fcuk, smoke dispenser in opposite direction


This show the G and vortex used is extraordinary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

https://weibo.com/tv/v/jHYcOU7tJ?fid=1034:4303311181146188

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

pakistanipower said:


> View attachment 515512
> 
> What is this, is this some kind of drone mockup or something, if it is its quite similar to SR-71, anyone can tell me what is it ???



Lontek is a company produces target drone.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Beast said:


> This show the G and vortex used is extraordinary.


Clips on the last post by @luciferdd seem like smoke dispensers in early part of the clip is standard configuration but during the cobra maneuver the smoke dispenser emit smoke on opposite side are the hard points of J-10B or this hard J-10B is rotatable @Beast sir



clarkgap said:


> Lontek is a company produces target drone.


No bro look at the underside of this drone it has a weapon bays with two bombs underneath it, it may be some kind of supersonic stealth UACV @clarkgap


----------



## clarkgap

pakistanipower said:


> Clips on the last post by @luciferdd seem like smoke dispensers in early part of the clip is standard configuration but during the cobra maneuver the smoke dispenser emit smoke on opposite side are the hard points of J-10B or this hard J-10B is rotatable @Beast sir
> 
> 
> No bro look at the underside of this drone it has a weapon bays with two bombs underneath it, it may be some kind of supersonic stealth UACV @clarkgap



I do not think a company which produce target drone can create supersonic stealth UACV.


----------



## Ultima Thule

clarkgap said:


> I do not think a company which produce target drone can create supersonic stealth UACV.


look the underside of this drone bro





between two legs, its clearly shows a guided bomb underneath it @clarkgap


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1340723374/4303310686820271

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

pakistanipower said:


> look the underside of this drone bro
> View attachment 515515
> 
> between two legs, its clearly shows a guided bomb underneath it @clarkgap



Conceptual model, I huess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

Drone swarm launched from Y-20 collaborating with J-20 and a mystery jet (6th gen?)

https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/jHMTZ5pXh?fid=1034:4302669112619519



pakistanipower said:


> View attachment 515512
> 
> What is this, is this some kind of drone mockup or something, if it is its quite similar to SR-71, anyone can tell me what is it ???


Sign in the back says "XY-280 Stealth UAV".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> https://m.weibo.cn/1340723374/4303310686820271



Nice but not complete


----------



## Ultima Thule

Cybernetics said:


> Drone swarm launched from Y-20 collaborating with J-20 and a mystery jet (6th gen?)
> 
> https://www.weibo.com/tv/v/jHMTZ5pXh?fid=1034:4302669112619519
> 
> 
> Sign in the back says "XY-280 Stealth UAV".


UAV or UCAV @Cybernetics sir


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Ultima Thule

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515516
> View attachment 515517


 wow/awsome/out of words

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Type59

J 10 TVC model has upstaged the J 20. That's my opinion. Love the nozzle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Type59 said:


> J 10 TVC model has upstaged the J 20. That's my opinion. Love the nozzle.


There will be improvement over the next airshow. J-20 with WS-15 TVC for Zhuhai 2020 airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515531
> View attachment 515532
> View attachment 515533
> View attachment 515534


Simply amazing


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cybernetics

AVIC promotional video at Zhuhai 2018. Depicts J-20 on carrier.
http://t.cn/Ewu1Vgi?m=4303271777147934&u=1499104401
















*************

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

HD-1

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

ARJ21 gets an order of 30 ones today. Its total number of orders is 528 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1499104401/4303336943213603

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

I believe this is the first ever single engine TVC publicly demoed at an airshow by any country ... congrats China for this stunning accomplishment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515565
> 
> ARJ21 gets an order of 30 ones today. Its total number of orders is 528 now.
> 
> View attachment 515567

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> I believe this is the first ever single engine TVC publicly demoed at an airshow by any country ... congrats China for this stunning accomplishment



The X-31 and F-16 VISTA had demos too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Prototype of CR929 debuts at Airshow China*
Yang Jian 10:33 UTC+8, 2018-11-06



Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
A full-scale prototype of part of the CR929, the first long-haul jet developed by China and Russia, makes its debut on Tuesday at the Airshow China in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province.

A full-scale prototype of part of the CR929, the first long-haul jet developed by China and Russia, made its debut on Tuesday at the Airshow China in south China's Guangdong Province.

The China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corporation, a 50/50 joint venture between the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) and United Aircraft Corp of Russia, unveiled the prototype for display of the wide-body jet at the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai.

The 22-meter-long, 6.5-meter tall and 5.9-meter-wide prototype mainly displays the cockpit and cabin of the CR929, which is scheduled to make its maiden flight in 2025 and be delivered in 2028.

The prototype showcases the cutting-edge designs for the cockpit, advanced avionics integration and personalized cockpit layout of the CR929. the COMAC said. The cabin part includes two lines of first-class suites, three lines of business-class seats and four lines of economy-class seats.

The jet's art-of-the-state entertainment system and decorative elements are also highlighted in the prototype, according to the COMAC.

"The debut exhibition aims to display the cabin configuration and allow customers to experience the jet's market development," the COMAC said.

The wide-body jet will seat 280 and have a range of up to 12,000 kilometers to challenge market leaders Boeing and Airbus. It will be assembled in Shanghai.

The CR929 project has entered the preliminary designing stage and the development is now in full swinging, an official with COMAC said.

The COMAC and United Aircraft Corp signed a contract to jointly start the project in June 2016. They established the joint venture in Shanghai in May 2017 and unveiled its name and logo four months later. The joint venture confirmed the appearance and size of the jet in June 2018.

The C919, China's first domestically developed narrow-body jet, made its maiden flight at Pudong International Airport on May 5, 2017.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
Officials with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China and United Aircraft Corp of Russia unveil the prototype for display of the CR929 wide-body jet at the Airshow China in Zhuhai.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
The cockpit layout of the CR929 is on display at the at the Airshow China in Zhuhai.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
The first-class, business-class and economy-class seats of the CR929 are on display at the at the Airshow China in Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Figaro

Akasa said:


> The X-31 and F-16 VISTA had demos too.


Hmm ... at a public airshow?


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> Hmm ... at a public airshow?



Yes:


----------



## Figaro

Akasa said:


> Yes:


What was the name of this airshow? AFAIK, it never got passed the expermental demonstrator stage


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> What was the name of this airshow? AFAIK, it never got passed the expermental demonstrator stage



Paris Airshow in 1995. J-10B also happens to be a demonstrator.


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5996312730/4303336045715803

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## siegecrossbow

Akasa said:


> Paris Airshow in 1995. J-10B also happens to be a demonstrator.



The J-10B is closer to the F-16 VISTA since both are based off production aircraft.


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> Nice but not complete


The complete one: https://m.weibo.cn/1240246333/4303337953841375


----------



## Mrc

cirr said:


> HD-1




It's a beast


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> The complete one: https://m.weibo.cn/1240246333/4303337953841375



Rumour has it that one J-20 prototype has started flight tests with TVC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Promo video from CASIC showcasing their missiles, with JF-17!!
-> 中国航天科工的秒拍视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

cirr said:


> Rumour has it that one J-20 prototype has started flight tests with TVC.


Both engines TVC or is it that previous prototype with one engine TVC?


----------



## Maxpane

YesSir and jh 7 a i think


JSCh said:


> Promo video from CASIC showcasing their missiles, with JF-17!!
> -> 中国航天科工的秒拍视频​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The 609 radar discovered two F-22s at the distance of about 500km, that were convoying a B-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

Akasa said:


> The X-31 and F-16 VISTA had demos too.


They never demo to public becos American is not confident of the maturity of the tech while China tested it thousand of times and prove its reliability of their TVC before giving go ahead for public demo.

See the difference?



Akasa said:


> Yes:


That is not public, it just a video clip of a private short demo. That is a non confident 2 min demo which after that the engine probably burnout and need massive maintenance before getting it work again. China TVC is highly reliable and tested if not it will not be approve for public airshow which thousands will be watching... No mistake is allow.

Look at this video X 31





J-10B with TVC single engine doing demo to public first time and also world first still stands.





Feel free to prove it wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dazzler

Beast said:


> Fit for Indian audience.




But, it is still a Mig-21 isnt it?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

President Xi sends congratulations to 12th China int'l Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition

CGTN
2018-11-06






Chinese President Xi Jinping sent a letter of congratulations to the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, which opened on Tuesday in Zhuhai City, south China's Guangdong Province.


Noting that the aerospace science and technology has made great achievements and promoted the progress of human civilization, Xi reaffirmed China's commitment to promoting the development of aerospace science and technology with countries around the world.

China air show has become the country's biggest gathering of aircraft makers and buyers, playing a positive role in promoting the new development of aerospace science and technology, Xi said.

*He hoped that this year's exhibition will surely promote international exchanges and cooperation and contribute to the global sharing of aerospace technology development.*

About 770 exhibitors from 43 countries and regions will showcase their latest advancements in the aerospace industry at the biennial air show this year from November 6 to 11.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d514d316b7a4d30457a6333566d54/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Both engines TVC or is it that previous prototype with one engine TVC?



I have no idea.

CETC's quantum radar







http://www.xinhuanet.com/mil/2018-11/06/c_129986864.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

YJ-12E

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Any more on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zestokryl

Path-Finder said:


> Any more on this?



Sino derivation of russian TOR

https://defence-blog.com/army/china...0-short-range-air-defense-missile-system.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Both engines TVC or is it that previous prototype with one engine TVC?



Ok, it is now official:

https://weibo.com/tv/v/jI0a0PlEw?fid=1034:4303422204383574

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> Ok, it is now official:
> 
> https://weibo.com/tv/v/jI0a0PlEw?fid=1034:4303422204383574


https://m.weibo.cn/5461853682/4303422222352460


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> https://m.weibo.cn/5461853682/4303422222352460


yang wei is very 皮

a naughty boy


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515516


most impressive pic of J-20 ever


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> yang wei is very 皮
> 
> a naughty boy


J-20 current engine is confirmed domestic engine...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The pilot of J-10B TVC: 李吉宽

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515919



It can attack radius of 10km. Combined of 30mm cannon, 7.62mm machine gun. 4 x UAV which can activate as suicide missile on tanks. 20 short range air to surface missile.

Surveilance/detect, attack, air defense and fire support vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## clarkgap

Beast said:


> J-20 current engine is confirmed domestic engine...



Of course not. At least the three J-20s in zhuhai still use AL31. Yangwei means the J-20 2021 & 2022 is testing WS-10 and new TVC.


----------



## LKJ86

clarkgap said:


> At least the three J-20s in zhuhai still use AL31.


They aren't pure AL-31F.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515919


plz give translation of specifications


----------



## LKJ86

HRK said:


> plz give translation of specifications





Beast said:


> It can attack radius of 10km. Combined of 30mm cannon, 7.62mm machine gun. 4 x UAV which can activate as suicide missile on tanks. 20 short range air to surface missile.
> 
> Surveilance/detect, attack, air defense and fire support vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 515975
> View attachment 515980
> View attachment 515981
> View attachment 515987
> View attachment 515988
> View attachment 515989
> View attachment 515990
> View attachment 515991


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1890696165/4303483278368008

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

KLJ-7A

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> KLJ-7A
> View attachment 516134
> View attachment 516135
> View attachment 516136
> View attachment 516137


what is written in Chinese ...??


----------



## Ultima Thule

HRK said:


> what is written in Chinese ...??


i think it is telling side AESA will blind long range AAMs , just wild guess @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

There is another J-10B-TVC performance later today!


----------



## Akasa

siegecrossbow said:


> There is another J-10B-TVC performance later today!



@Deino 3:30 to 3:34 pm today!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

Akasa said:


> @Deino 3:30 to 3:34 pm today!



@Deino is in Zhuhai now?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

JH-7E

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Whats new in it?



LKJ86 said:


> JH-7E
> View attachment 516203


Whats new in it?


----------



## LKJ86

Maxpane said:


> Whats new in it?
> 
> 
> Whats new in it?


JH-7E still can be exported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Oh ok . Sir any change in Specification?


LKJ86 said:


> JH-7E still can be exported.


----------



## Zarvan

Please also post pictures of small arms I mean Assault Rifles and Sniper Rifles and Soldier Gear @LKJ86


----------



## clarkgap

Maxpane said:


> Whats new in it?
> 
> 
> Whats new in it?


 
Old one.


Zarvan said:


> Please also post pictures of small arms I mean Assault Rifles and Sniper Rifles and Soldier Gear @LKJ86



More about the mini missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

HQ-9B

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Zarvan said:


> Please also post pictures of small arms I mean Assault Rifles and Sniper Rifles and Soldier Gear @LKJ86

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

ZeEa5KPul said:


> Both engines TVC or is it that previous prototype with one engine TVC?



This clearly answers your question









siegecrossbow said:


> There is another J-10B-TVC performance later today!



Pity that the PLAAF gave the order to “hold back" when demonstrating the J-10B-TVC's capabilities.

Otherwise yesterday's "show" would have been more "spiced up".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> Pity that the PLAAF gave the order to “hold back" when demonstrating the J-10B-TVC's capabilities.


Just like the show of J-20s at Zhuhai Airshow-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Ma Weimin own this year's Aerospace Laurel(Technology Pioneer) Award

For his great contribution to the successful development of EMALS 

*第十三届中国航空航天月桂奖颁奖典礼在珠海成功举办*

2018-11-07 01:35:20 

技术先锋奖-马伟明（摄影：中国航空报·岳书华）

11月6日晚，在第十二届中国航展期间，第十三届中国航空航天月桂奖颁奖典礼在珠海成功举办。十三位获奖者分别获得“携手合作”“英雄无畏”“飞行精英”“大国工匠”“技术先锋”“领导卓越”“终身奉献”等七大奖项。

国资委党委书记郝鹏，民盟中央副主席、中国科学院院士、青海大学校长王光谦，国防科工局副局长徐占斌，空军装备部政委吴晓华，陆军装备部政委马魁，海军装备部副部长王小平，航空工业党组书记、董事长谭瑞松，中国民航局适航审定司司长徐超群，航空工业党组副书记、副总经理李玉海，航天科技党组副书记方向明，航天科工副总经理龚波，兵器工业总会计师张华，中国电科副总经理王政，中国航发总会计师张民生，中国商飞副总经理程福波，中船重工总经理助理徐子秋，珠海市市委常委、宣传部部长龙广艳等，来自中央部委、军方和航空航天业界的领导与嘉宾出席了本届颁奖仪式，并分别为获奖人颁奖。

获得本届航空航天月桂奖的个人和单位有：空中客车集团与中国航空工业集团因多年深度合作捧获携手合作奖；空军航空兵某旅飞行员、2017年金头盔获得者姚凯与空军某部试飞员李吉宽获得英雄无畏奖；四川航空机长、3U8633航班机长刘传健与航空工业试飞中心试飞员、AG600大型水陆两栖飞机首飞机长赵生被授予飞行精英奖；技术先锋奖授予中国工程院院士、海军工程大学教授马伟明；大国工匠奖分别授予航空工业成飞铆装钳工刘时勇与航天科工三院239厂数控铣工戴天方；航空工业沈飞党委书记、董事长郭殿满与航天科技八院院长代守仑摘得领导卓越奖。终身奉献奖授予了两院院士、中国飞机设计大师顾诵芬和中科院院士、“两弹一星”功勋科学家孙家栋。

今年是改革开放40周年，40年来，中国航空航天事业取得了一系列重大突破和成就，歼20和“鹘鹰”两型四代战机、歼15舰载机一飞冲天，运20、C919、AG600大飞机“三兄弟”横空出世，从“北斗”指路到“天宫”揽月，从航空动力突破到国产航母下水，从预警机长空巡游到“战神”轰炸机远海巡航，从建军九十周年阅兵强盛的军容到跃居世界第二的民航运输总量，每一项成就的背后，都凝聚着几代中国航空航天人为成就航空梦、航天梦和中国梦，所迸发出来的自力更生、顽强拼搏的精神。以上这些获奖人，正是为中国航空航天事业拼搏奉献的无数奋斗者的代表。

航空航天月桂奖创立于2005年，秉承“弘扬行业精神、讴歌骨干精英、探索新知前沿”的“月桂精神”，旨在表彰航空航天人在国家科技发展进步和国防建设过程中所取得的突出成绩和所展现的崇高精神，至今已成功举办了12届，共有79人获得个人单项奖，23个团队获得团队奖。获奖者来自国内外航空航天企业、航空公司、空军、海军航空兵、陆军航空兵、高校等，获奖者多为型号总师、企业负责人、试飞英雄，更有院士11人。知名获奖人包括航天英雄杨利伟、英雄试飞员李中华、航空航天行业元老刘纪原、朱育理等。

目前，航空航天月桂奖已成为航空航天业的一个重要奖项，得到业内外人士的普遍认可和广泛赞誉。据主办方透露，从本届开始，航空航天月桂奖将两年举办一次，与中国航展同期举行。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Ma Weimin own this year's Aerospace Laurel(Technology Pioneer) Award
> 
> For his great contribution to the successful development of EMALS
> 
> *第十三届中国航空航天月桂奖颁奖典礼在珠海成功举办*
> 
> 2018-11-07 01:35:20
> 
> 技术先锋奖-马伟明（摄影：中国航空报·岳书华）
> 
> 11月6日晚，在第十二届中国航展期间，第十三届中国航空航天月桂奖颁奖典礼在珠海成功举办。十三位获奖者分别获得“携手合作”“英雄无畏”“飞行精英”“大国工匠”“技术先锋”“领导卓越”“终身奉献”等七大奖项。
> 
> 国资委党委书记郝鹏，民盟中央副主席、中国科学院院士、青海大学校长王光谦，国防科工局副局长徐占斌，空军装备部政委吴晓华，陆军装备部政委马魁，海军装备部副部长王小平，航空工业党组书记、董事长谭瑞松，中国民航局适航审定司司长徐超群，航空工业党组副书记、副总经理李玉海，航天科技党组副书记方向明，航天科工副总经理龚波，兵器工业总会计师张华，中国电科副总经理王政，中国航发总会计师张民生，中国商飞副总经理程福波，中船重工总经理助理徐子秋，珠海市市委常委、宣传部部长龙广艳等，来自中央部委、军方和航空航天业界的领导与嘉宾出席了本届颁奖仪式，并分别为获奖人颁奖。
> 
> 获得本届航空航天月桂奖的个人和单位有：空中客车集团与中国航空工业集团因多年深度合作捧获携手合作奖；空军航空兵某旅飞行员、2017年金头盔获得者姚凯与空军某部试飞员李吉宽获得英雄无畏奖；四川航空机长、3U8633航班机长刘传健与航空工业试飞中心试飞员、AG600大型水陆两栖飞机首飞机长赵生被授予飞行精英奖；技术先锋奖授予中国工程院院士、海军工程大学教授马伟明；大国工匠奖分别授予航空工业成飞铆装钳工刘时勇与航天科工三院239厂数控铣工戴天方；航空工业沈飞党委书记、董事长郭殿满与航天科技八院院长代守仑摘得领导卓越奖。终身奉献奖授予了两院院士、中国飞机设计大师顾诵芬和中科院院士、“两弹一星”功勋科学家孙家栋。
> 
> 今年是改革开放40周年，40年来，中国航空航天事业取得了一系列重大突破和成就，歼20和“鹘鹰”两型四代战机、歼15舰载机一飞冲天，运20、C919、AG600大飞机“三兄弟”横空出世，从“北斗”指路到“天宫”揽月，从航空动力突破到国产航母下水，从预警机长空巡游到“战神”轰炸机远海巡航，从建军九十周年阅兵强盛的军容到跃居世界第二的民航运输总量，每一项成就的背后，都凝聚着几代中国航空航天人为成就航空梦、航天梦和中国梦，所迸发出来的自力更生、顽强拼搏的精神。以上这些获奖人，正是为中国航空航天事业拼搏奉献的无数奋斗者的代表。
> 
> 航空航天月桂奖创立于2005年，秉承“弘扬行业精神、讴歌骨干精英、探索新知前沿”的“月桂精神”，旨在表彰航空航天人在国家科技发展进步和国防建设过程中所取得的突出成绩和所展现的崇高精神，至今已成功举办了12届，共有79人获得个人单项奖，23个团队获得团队奖。获奖者来自国内外航空航天企业、航空公司、空军、海军航空兵、陆军航空兵、高校等，获奖者多为型号总师、企业负责人、试飞英雄，更有院士11人。知名获奖人包括航天英雄杨利伟、英雄试飞员李中华、航空航天行业元老刘纪原、朱育理等。
> 
> 目前，航空航天月桂奖已成为航空航天业的一个重要奖项，得到业内外人士的普遍认可和广泛赞誉。据主办方透露，从本届开始，航空航天月桂奖将两年举办一次，与中国航展同期举行。



I am surprised no electric anti aircraft gun review for zhuhai 2018 airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> I am surprised no electric anti aircraft gun review for zhuhai 2018 airshow.



Yes, electromagnetic mortar, electromagnetic rocket artillery, railgun, coilgun......

You know what the PLA is like, keeping under cover its goodies till the end of time....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*CASIC unveils new anti-ship ballistic missile, providing greater deterrence against aircraft carrier attacks*
By Liu Xuanzun in Zhuhai Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/6 18:28:41
Can deliver rapid, precise strikes on medium, large ships










The CM-401 anti-ship ballistic missile system at the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province on Tuesday.Photo: Liu Xuanzun / GT
​China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation Limited (CASIC) showcased a new type of anti-ship ballistic missile at the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province on Tuesday, which an expert says has the potential to destroy a hostile ship with one hit.

Codenamed CM-401, the weapon system is a new type of hypersonic ballistic anti-ship missile that can reach as fast as Mach 6, according to a description the company released at the air show.

It can be launched into a near-space trajectory and is capable of hypersonic maneuverable flight throughout the course, the description said.

Upon reaching above its target, the CM-401 can conduct a terminal diving attack at extremely high velocity, it said.

The missile can deliver rapid and precise strikes on medium to large vessels, vessel formations and port targets, the description said.

A military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Tuesday that the weapon has the potential of destroying a hostile vessel with one hit.

Once it begins to dive, it is very difficult to intercept because of its hypersonic velocity, the expert said.

China also has the DF-21D and DF-26 ballistic missiles capable of targeting moving targets at sea.

China has already mastered the difficult technique of anti-ship ballistic missiles, he said, noting that even the US and Russia do not have a similar weapon in service.

Such missiles need to change their trajectory to meet the moving ship, which is hard to achieve as the missiles fly very fast and the target could be moving unpredictably, the expert explained.

The CM-401 can be launched by various platforms and reach as far as 290 kilometers, the company said.

It can be launched using a land-based vehicle, according to a static display at the air show.

It can also be launched by a ship, according to an illustration the company released.

The missile is for sale to other countries, a company representative told the Global Times on Tuesday at the show.

The anonymous expert said that putting the weapon on sale indicates that China's own technology is far more advanced and that China has the means to defend against it.

By purchasing the weapon, the country will possess greater deterrence against hostile sea attacks, especially from large vessels like aircraft carriers, he noted.

Aside from the CM-401, CASIC is also displaying another anti-ship missile weapon system featuring the YJ-12E (CM-302) supersonic anti-ship missile and the C602, C802A/CM-802B and C705 subsonic anti-ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

*Country's first unmanned missile boat on display at Airshow China*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-07 13:45



Liaowangzhe-2 is on display at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo/VCG]

China's first unmanned missile boat that recently tested missile launch is on display at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province.

The unmanned boat, Liaowangzhe-2, is the country's first and second globally to fire a missile successfully. A remote-controlled unmanned ship of Israel's "Protector" series successfully fired a missile during an exercise last year.

It is for the first time that Liaowangzhe-2 is shown to the public. It is jointly developed by Zhuhai-based shipping developer Oceanalpha, Xi'an Institute of Modern Control Technology and Huazhong Institute of Electro-Optics.

The unmanned boat is 7.5 meters long and 2.7 meters wide, having a tonnage of 3.7 tons and a maximum speed of 45 knots. It can sail about 310 nautical miles at a speed of 22 knots. It can be used in sea conditions leveled below rough, or waves below 2.5 meters high.

Liaowangzhe-2 is a reconnaissance and strike integrated unmanned vehicle, and it is equipped with a quadruple missile launcher in the front to launch four missiles with a maximum range of 5 kilometers under an image-aided terminal guidance system.

It can be used for patrol missions around islands and border waters, attacking medium and small targets on the sea and land. A group of such boats could also carry out disability strike on large targets.

The boat has different operation modes, such as fully autonomous, semi-autonomous and remote-controlled.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## seesonic

LKJ86 said:


>



Da 10k lens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*TASS: Military & Defense - Russia, China wrap up talks on heavy-lift helicopter*
November 06, 12:13UTC+3

*Most works will be carried out by a Chinese company*






© Valeriy Matytsin/TASS​
ZHUHAI/China/, November 6. /TASS/. Russia and China have completed talks and are ready to ink a contract on creating a heavy-lift helicopter, Director for International Cooperation and Regional Policy at Russia’s Rostec state hi-tech corporation Viktor Kladov told reporters on Tuesday.

"De facto, the negotiations have been completed. The sides are ready to sign a general contract," Kladov said, noting that this is a contract on the helicopter’s design and after it is signed, the design engineering will begin.

"This will be a Chinese helicopter. Most works will be carried out by a Chinese company, and the Chinese side has tasked Russia with developing some key angles and components," he said.

Russia and China inked the agreement on developing the AHL (Advanced Heavy Lift) helicopter in 2016. Under the agreement, Russian Helicopters and China’s Avicopter will jointly develop an advanced heavy-lift helicopter to launch its serial production in China in order to meet the demand on the Chinese market.

Russian Helicopters, a design and manufacturing company part of the Rostec state hi-tech corporation, will invest in the project in the form of technologies and design separate systems of the helicopter. Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev approved the intergovernmental agreement on the joint development of this helicopter in February 2017.

China will be responsible for implementing the program as a whole, including design, manufacturing experimental helicopter prototypes, carrying out tests, certification, preparation and serial production, and also promoting the helicopter on the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jaybird

JSCh said:


> *Country's first unmanned missile boat on display at Airshow China*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-11-07 13:45
> 
> 
> 
> Liaowangzhe-2 is on display at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 6, 2018. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> China's first unmanned missile boat that recently tested missile launch is on display at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (Airshow China) in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province.
> 
> The unmanned boat, Liaowangzhe-2, is the country's first and second globally to fire a missile successfully. A remote-controlled unmanned ship of Israel's "Protector" series successfully fired a missile during an exercise last year.
> 
> It is for the first time that Liaowangzhe-2 is shown to the public. It is jointly developed by Zhuhai-based shipping developer Oceanalpha, Xi'an Institute of Modern Control Technology and Huazhong Institute of Electro-Optics.
> 
> The unmanned boat is 7.5 meters long and 2.7 meters wide, having a tonnage of 3.7 tons and a maximum speed of 45 knots. It can sail about 310 nautical miles at a speed of 22 knots. It can be used in sea conditions leveled below rough, or waves below 2.5 meters high.
> 
> Liaowangzhe-2 is a reconnaissance and strike integrated unmanned vehicle, and it is equipped with a quadruple missile launcher in the front to launch four missiles with a maximum range of 5 kilometers under an image-aided terminal guidance system.
> 
> It can be used for patrol missions around islands and border waters, attacking medium and small targets on the sea and land. A group of such boats could also carry out disability strike on large targets.
> 
> The boat has different operation modes, such as fully autonomous, semi-autonomous and remote-controlled.



This toy must've been tailor made for Iran to play in the Strait of Hormuz!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Zarvan said:


> Please also post pictures of small arms I mean Assault Rifles and Sniper Rifles and Soldier Gear @LKJ86


https://m.weibo.cn/5944220394/4303824950180348

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cybernetics

300 rounds/min
Able to intercept mach 2.5 targets. Targets include: cruise missiles, air-to-ground missiles, helicopters, fixed wing aircraft, light tanks, armored vehicles, formations, structures and other ground targets.
Integrated with air defense system

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Cybernetics

山猫ATV with 120 mm auto-loading mortar 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059285550807613441

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

The video of J-10B TVC: https://tieba.baidu.com/p/594066228...07887&unique=F262700B88910FE4FC78A92A819BD5AB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

LKJ86 said:


> KLJ-7A
> View attachment 516134
> View attachment 516135
> View attachment 516136
> View attachment 516137



These pic depicts jf17 and not fc31 ?? With high end version of radar


----------



## LKJ86

khanasifm said:


> These pic depicts jf17 and not fc31 ?? With high end version of radar


Do you think that JF-17 is the same size as FC-31?


----------



## clibra

LKJ86 said:


> FTC-2000G
> View attachment 511188
> View attachment 511189
> View attachment 511190
> View attachment 511191
> View attachment 511194
> View attachment 511195


The latest and most advanced model of MIG-21 family.


----------



## Cybernetics

HJ-10B (Red Arrow) anti-tank missile





Armour penetration

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cybernetics

Lynx ATV family can be transported by helicopter, it provides highly mobile firepower in a compact package.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

*Comprehensive radar warning systems developed for information war era*
By Liu Yang in Zhuhai and Zhang Han in Beijing Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/7 15:58:39





​Multifunctional phased array radar tracks and identifies warhead in a video of "five major radar early warning systems".The China Electronics Technology Group Corporation unveiled the systems to meet the requirements of future armed conflicts. Photo: Liu Yang/GT

The five major radar early warning systems unveiled at the Airshow China 2018 will meet the requirements of future armed conflicts, experts said.

The early warning systems, released by the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation on Wednesday, include anti-missile operations, space attack, space defense, joint theater operations, ocean warfare, global surveillance and combat, the company said.

Hu Mingchun, director of the corporation's No.14 research institute, told the Global Times that in the information era, military equipment must comprise a system to effectively conduct missions.

"No matter how advanced the electronic device might be, a system of devices that can operate and coordinate is indispensible," Hu said. A systematic warning tool is the core link in battle, he said.

The radar system is the "eye of the troops," Hu said. "The system collects information about the battlefield environment, the enemy and ourselves. It also allocates resources and tasks through a command automation system to guarantee the accuracy of attacks."

The five systems were more than a concept, Hu said. The corporation can provide customers with existing military electronic devices to serve as a command center and key detectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

What happened to the photostream that LKJ86 was posting?


----------



## cirr

khanasifm said:


> These pic depicts jf17 and not fc31 ?? With high end version of radar


 
FC-31 or rather its next iteration will use a more advanced radar with more T/Rs etc.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 516672



Hmm... any new info on whether the PLAN/PLAAF intends to use it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cybernetics

Bore cleaning and inspection robot. Fits 100-155mm barrel diameters

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HRK

clibra said:


> The latest and most advanced model of MIG-21 family.


I think this title belongs to JF-17 as per Indian members


----------



## LKJ86

VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> VT-5
> View attachment 516723
> View attachment 516724
> View attachment 516725
> View attachment 516726
> View attachment 516727



Interesting, both versions of the VT5 are at the airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Cybernetics said:


> Lynx ATV family can be transported by helicopter, it provides highly mobile firepower in a compact package.
> View attachment 516585
> 
> View attachment 516586
> View attachment 516587
> View attachment 516588
> View attachment 516589
> View attachment 516590
> 
> View attachment 516591
> View attachment 516592
> View attachment 516593
> View attachment 516594
> View attachment 516595
> View attachment 516596
> View attachment 516597
> 
> View attachment 516600


just imagine the firepower these will add to infantry in supportive role specially in semi mountainous and plateau areas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

FL-2 Large-Scale Multi-Role High-Subsonic Unmanned Transportation Platform (Stealth transport UAV). It is a multi-role platform so I assume it can be used to deploy UAV swarm, drop supplies, set mines, etc.

















HRK said:


> just imagine the firepower these will add to infantry in supportive role specially in semi mountainous and plateau areas


You got it, that is the idea. It is meant to bring heavy and mobile firepower where it would normally be inaccessible. Lynx ATV family also has up armored versions to protect against small arms fire and shrapnel. China is also working on new heavy lift helicopters, a few of these vehicles can fit in the cargo bay and drive right off the rear ramp or hanging from the bottom.

With Lynx ATVs, mobile MRLS, howitzers, anti-air, heavy mortar, etc would be able to accompany front line soldiers or those behind enemy lines. Compact and mobile firepower for infantry independent of armored and artillery forces. Helicopters can set these vehicles up where roads don't exist, provide fire support in hidden and remote locations, and relocate on short notice.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

ozranger said:


> I've noticed that it is very rare for J-20 to use its afterburners. The Nov 3 rehearsal is the first time I can see J-20 using its afterburners (excluding some takeoff clips captured in 2011). So I think its subsonic agility could be hugely underestimated even though the entire aircraft is optimized for supersonic maneuvers. In comparison, to make a low speed airshow performance look good, F-22 mostly has the afterburners on during the flight.



LOL just found my last J-20 comment! And, yes, J-20 has superb subsonic agility!


----------



## LKJ86

HQ-16BE (the export version of HQ-16B with the range of 70km)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 516673
> View attachment 516674
> View attachment 516675
> View attachment 516676
> View attachment 516677
> View attachment 516678


Chinese equivalent of Scan eagle drone


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Chinese engineers want to concentrate all their weapons on one vehicle:QN-506 FSV, copied 2A72 30mm gun ×1 7.62mm MG ×1 QN-502 ATGM ×4 QN-201 multi-suppose missile ×20 Mini VTOL UAV ×1 Mini kamikaze UAV ×4 Anti-sniper system

















59式戦車改造の火力支援車はQN-506マルチウエポンコンバットシステム「新陸戦之王」という名称 https://jbbs.shitaraba.net/bbs/read.cgi/sports/37992/1533086155/299 … >59式のBMPT化かと思っていたら、予想を超えるマルチウエポンを搭載していることが明らかになってきました(続)

Translated from Japanese by Microsoft
59 Type tank remodeling of Fire support vehicle QN-506 Maltiwepon Combatsistem "King of the New land" https://jbbs.shitaraba.net/bbs/read.cgi/sports/37992/1533086155/299 … > if I thought the bmpt of the name 59 formula, it has become clear that it is equipped with Maltivepon exceeding the expectation (continued )





>車内には車長、砲手、操縦手が並列座席に着座。三名とも固有の情報端末が用意されており、高い自動化を実現している。車体各部に視認装置が付いており、乗員は車内にいる状態で外部情報を得られるようになっている(続)

Translated from Japanese by Microsoft
The > car length, the gunner, and the maneuver are seated in a parallel seat in the car. Three unique information terminals are provided, and high automation is realized. The body parts have a visual recognition device, the occupant is to be able to obtain external information in a state in the car (continued)





防御システムとしては、基本装甲の上に爆発反応装甲やスラットアーマー、サイドスカートを配置。車体各部に多機能警告システムを搭載、ミサイルを検知すると発煙弾発射装置から発煙弾や妨害用砲弾を発射して誘導を阻害する >武装は砲塔に集中。ZPT99一人用砲塔をベースにして無人化した砲塔は(続)
Translated from Japanese by Microsoft


As a > defensive system, place a side skirt with explosive reaction armor or slat armour on top of the base armor. Equipped with a multifunctional warning system in the body parts, armed to inhibit induction by firing smoke bullets and jamming shells from smoke grenade launcher to detect the missile > is concentrated in the turret. Turret that was unmanned to base the turret for one person zpt99 (continued)





>59式以外の様々な戦車や装輪装甲車などに搭載可能。砲塔には砲手サイトと車長用独立サイトが搭載。車長サイトは上下伸縮が可能。防弾カバーもついており相応の防御力を確保 >搭載兵装は7種類に及ぶ。原形のZPT-99が搭載する30mm機関砲は、ロシアから技術導入して生産している2A72

Translated from Japanese by Microsoft
> can be mounted on a variety of tanks and wheeled armored vehicles other than 59 formula. The turret is equipped with an independent site for gunner site and car length. The car length site can stretch up and down. Equipped with a bulletproof cover to ensure the proper protection of the > weapon is available in seven types. 30mm cannon equipped with ZPT-99 of the original form, is produced by introducing technology from the Russia 2a72






>04/04A式IFVなどに広く搭載されている。府仰角は-5～55度で、市街戦において建物の上に潜む兵士を制圧可能。同軸機関銃としと7.62mm機関銃一門を搭載。射程は約1km >砲塔両側にはミサイルランチャーが搭載されており、QN-502C ATM/SAM兼用ミサイルを各2発。QN-201経済型多用途ミサイルを各10発搭載

Translated from Japanese by Microsoft
It is > widely installed in the 04/04a formula IFV. The elevation angle is-5 to 55 degrees, allowing you to control the soldiers lurking on top of the building in urban warfare. Equipped with a coaxial machine gun and a 7.62 mm machine gun clan. The range is about 1km > turret on both sides is equipped with a missile launcher, two shots each qn-502c ATM/Sam combined missile. QN-201 Multi-use missiles with 10 rounds of economic type

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

The export version of HQ-9B

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Russian hi-tech firm to team up with China to develop liquid rocket propellants*
November 08, 16:55UTC+3

*Russia and China have signed a protocol of cooperation in the development and manufacture of liquid rocket propellants*



*Russian liquid-fuel rocket engines produced by Energomash*
© Alexei Filippov/TASS

ZHUHAI, November 8. /TASS/. Russia’s rocket engine producer Energomash and the Sixth Academy of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation have signed a protocol of cooperation in the development and manufacture of liquid rocket propellants, the Energomash press office reported on Thursday.

The document was signed at the Airshow China 2018 aerospace exhibition, Energomash said.

Under the protocol, both sides can cooperate in the field of rocket engines by developing liquid rocket propellants using the oxygen-kerosene, oxygen-hydrogen and oxygen-methane propellant components," the Energomash said in a statement.

Until the end of 2018, the Chinese side will send technical work requirements to Energomash and in January 2019 both sides will hold consultations to formulate their final version. After that, Energomash will draft and submit a package of documents to Russia’s State Space Corporation Roscosmos for a government resolution on the possibility of cooperation in this area, the statement says.

"The negotiations with the Chinese side lasted several years. But we were restrained in our negotiating process until the end of 2017 as the agreement between the governments of Russia and China, ‘On Measures for Technology Protection in View of Cooperation in the Exploration and the Use of Outer Space for Peaceful Purposes, the Development and the Operation of Launch Vehicles and the Ground-Based Space Infrastructure,’ was not ratified," Energomash CEO Igor Arbuzov said.

"Beginning from 2018, our discussions became substantive and today’s protocol is a switchover of our relations to the practical realm," he added.

The areas of cooperation in the sphere of rocket engines were defined by the protocols of sessions of the Russian-Chinese commission for cooperation in carrier rockets and rocket engines held in 2018 and were approved on September 28, 2018 in Beijing by a protocol of the 19th session of the sub-commission for interaction in outer space of the Russian -Chinese commission for preparing regular meetings of the heads of governments.


http://tass.com/defense/1029917

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 517212


使亮窝善发东鸡。全世界，只有三个国家造的出。

“假发音” ，不给假洋人知道。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Z-10ME

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

LKJ86 said:


> KLJ-7A
> View attachment 516134
> View attachment 516135
> View attachment 516136
> View attachment 516137


Translate translate


----------



## Mrc

A large amount of very interesting techs ....and concepts


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ozranger

J-20 clip 9 November
https://www.bilibili.com/video/av35611696?p=2

Really amazing, can't see flames within the nozzles!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

seesonic said:


> Da 10k lens



I am not the one that said "Stop Derailing the Thread" when I responded to your question.

Read this

*https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/huaw...hy-system-and-4000-mah-battery.550629/page-12*

To this day, I still have not hear the response from that. So….

Well, Chicken go Chook  LOL.​


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK




----------



## Beast

The best selling fighter jet sold in Zhuhai 2018. As usual, the spokesmen purposely avoid revealing any detail of the engine(rumour WP-14 Kunlun) by claiming, he haven't received an technical datasheet of the engine.


----------



## Ali_Baba

Beast said:


> The best selling fighter jet sold in Zhuhai 2018. As usual, the spokesmen purposely avoid revealing any detail of the engine(rumour WP-14 Kunlun) by claiming, he haven't received an technical datasheet of the engine.



So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it by lifting and shifting all of the IP developed for the JF17 programme and putting it into this FTC-2000G and selling it without having to pay Pakistan a license fee for a product in the same category as the JF17 ?

Thankyou China .........


----------



## Tempest II

Beast said:


> The best selling fighter jet sold in Zhuhai 2018. As usual, the spokesmen purposely avoid revealing any detail of the engine(rumour WP-14 Kunlun) by claiming, he haven't received an technical datasheet of the engine.


Have they struck deals? What are the details?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Ali_Baba said:


> So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it by lifting and shifting all of the IP developed for the JF17 programme and putting it into this FTC-2000G and selling it without having to pay Pakistan a license fee for a product in the same category as the JF17 ?
> 
> Thankyou China .........


Its a armed variant of advance trainer with 5 hardpoints can be consider as competitor to BAE hawk or L159 (not a competitor to a fighter jet)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Sulman Badshah said:


> Its a armed variant of advance trainer with 5 hardpoints can be consider as competitor to BAE hawk or L159 (not a competitor to a fighter jet)



The thing can be equipped with anti-ship or air-to-surface cruise missiles, guided bombs, BVRAAMs, and rockets, as well as the full suite of avionics needed to support them. It is very much a competitor to the likes of the JF-17, Tejas, etc., although likely with a lower price and slightly lower A2A/A2G capabilities.


----------



## Mrc

Akasa said:


> Tejas, etc.,





It cannot possibly compete with tejas .... u must b kidding



Ali_Baba said:


> So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it b




Wait for block 3... this thing is not in competition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

Mrc said:


> It cannot possibly compete with tejas .... u must b kidding



If it can adopt a modern PD radar, a fairly low price tag, and perhaps an appropriate ECM/EW suite, why cannot it give the Tejas Mk.1 a run for its money on the export market?



qwerrty said:


>



What is the name of this UGV?


----------



## chengdusudise

Akasa said:


> The thing can be equipped with anti-ship or air-to-surface cruise missiles, guided bombs, BVRAAMs, and rockets, as well as the full suite of avionics needed to support them. It is very much a competitor to the likes of the JF-17, Tejas, etc., although likely with a lower price and slightly lower A2A/A2G capabilities.


it is a competitor to LCA,but noway can against JF17


----------



## Akasa

chengdusudise said:


> it is a competitor to LCA,but noway can against JF17



It can compete against either one if its price tag is reasonable.


----------



## Beast

Ali_Baba said:


> So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it by lifting and shifting all of the IP developed for the JF17 programme and putting it into this FTC-2000G and selling it without having to pay Pakistan a license fee for a product in the same category as the JF17 ?
> 
> Thankyou China .........


Lol. You are funny. Why shall China paid a single penny to Pakistan for this FTC-2000G? This plane do not share anything with JF-17 and if u are talking about paying fee. JF-17 twin seat version shall paid fee this plane. Since JF-17 twin seat is stealing idea from FTC-2000 as it debut earlier.

This product is made according to the need of many International countries. This plane has a more potential market than JF-17. Third world countries don't like digital FBW, they like simple mechanical steering. Something cheap to buy and maintain. You ask those Africa countries, they want slight long legged than Mig-21, more pylons and more weapon payload. This plane fit exactly what they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Ali_Baba said:


> So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it by lifting and shifting all of the IP developed for the JF17 programme and putting it into this FTC-2000G and selling it without having to pay Pakistan a license fee for a product in the same category as the JF17 ?
> 
> Thankyou China .........


Dude the JF-17 and this fighter are not even in the same class ... the new one is for much poorer countries who don’t need JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

Akasa said:


> *What is the name of this UGV?*


“*陆吾*”全地形无人车是海格通信自主研制的一款侦测平台，平台具有任务模块、具备远程遥控及自主通行能力；可切换语音指挥、手势指挥、人员伴随等多种操控模式；载荷集成了机枪、火箭筒、昼夜观瞄、光电侦察设备等多种任务载荷。
“Luwu” all-terrain unmanned vehicle is a detection platform independently developed by Haig Communication. The platform has a task module, remote control and autonomous traffic capabilities; it can switch voice command, gesture command, personnel companion and other control modes. The load integrates various task loads such as machine guns, rocket launchers, day and night sighting, and photoelectric reconnaissance equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

Ali_Baba said:


> So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it by lifting and shifting all of the IP developed for the JF17 programme and putting it into this FTC-2000G and selling it without having to pay Pakistan a license fee for a product in the same category as the JF17 ?
> 
> Thankyou China .........



What a stupid comment by stupid troller !


This FTC-2000G is owned by *Guizhou AVIC*, and have nothing to do with JF-17 Thunder owned by *Chengdu AVIC *and *PAC Kamra.
*
FTC-2000G and JF-17 also have Different class and Different price, so they have Different market segment.
The direct competitor of FTC-2000G is L-15 Falcon owned by *Hongdu AVIC*.

see the point, kid?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GumNaam

JF-17 display - inside view 




made me dizzy just watchin' it...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lonelyman

Ali_Baba said:


> So, China has gone ahead and totally undermined the JF17 programme by creating a competitor to it by lifting and shifting all of the IP developed for the JF17 programme and putting it into this FTC-2000G and selling it without having to pay Pakistan a license fee for a product in the same category as the JF17 ?
> 
> Thankyou China .........



I know u are a troller, but I have to point it out this is marketed to a even lower rung than jf17, mostly to African countries that don’t need and can’t even afford jf 17. And it is manufactured by a different entity too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

J-10CE







Everything is for sale

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ozranger

lonelyman said:


> I know u are a troller, but I have to point it out this is marketed to a even lower rung than jf17, mostly to African countries that don’t need and can’t even afford jf 17. And it is manufactured by a different entity too.



Price wide JF-17 is about $20M - $30M, FTC-2000G is $10M. Performance wide, FTC-2000G is mainly an attacker.


----------



## khanasifm

ozranger said:


> Price wide JF-17 is about $20M - $30M, FTC-2000G is $10M. Performance wide, FTC-2000G is mainly an attacker.



Comparing ftc2k with 1950 technology engine turbojet and not having flyby-wire unless I am wrong there is no comparison. 

It’s an option for af mostly which cannot even afford jf or has no requirements for capabilities jf brings

Jf customers Azerbaijan, Malaysia perhaps Indonesia and few ME which may buy in medium run 

Anyway time will tell I think jf withblcok 1/2/3.... options will be available for any client asking for it not everyone is crazy about aesa a lot of smaller airforces still flying 2gen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

GumNaam said:


> JF-17 display - inside view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made me dizzy just watchin' it...



Virtual effects of high Gs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

khanasifm said:


> Comparing ftc2k with 1950 technology engine turbojet and not having flyby-wire unless I am wrong there is no comparison.
> 
> It’s an option for af mostly which cannot even afford jf or has no requirements for capabilities jf brings
> 
> Jf customers Azerbaijan, Malaysia perhaps Indonesia and few ME which may buy in medium run
> 
> Anyway time will tell I think jf withblcok 1/2/3.... options will be available for any client asking for it not everyone is crazy about aesa a lot of smaller airforces still flying 2gen



GAIC developed FTC2000G mostly based on demands from small African countries. Those countries do not need modern fighter jets. They are actually in need of planes which can patrol their skies and attack ground targets if required. They are looking to finally get that perfectly from FTC-2000G with training as a great addition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cirr said:


> J-10CE
> 
> View attachment 517447
> 
> 
> Everything is for sale


Even J-20


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Said to be.. amphibious high-speed boat that travels on the surface of the water by means of a water jet propulsion device. After landing, it can lay down four sets of crawlers on both sides of the hull.





> 中国远洋海运杂志
> 11月9日 21:27 来自 华为 P8max
> 【全球首款水陆两栖智能无人防务快艇惊艳亮相珠海国际航展】11月6日，第十二届中国国际航空航天博览会在珠海国际航展中心开幕。武船集团模块公司有关人员参加航展，推广介绍公司展品。航展上，武船造全球首款水陆两栖智能无人防务快艇“海蜥蜴”盛装亮相，向国内外参展商和参观者展示我国面向未来战争需求研发的高端智能海洋防务装备。海洋强国路
> 
> “海蜥蜴”总长12米，型宽4.14米，型深1.65米，设计吃水0.55米，全身由铝合金材料制成，船体呈扁平化，采用独特三船体流线结构和泵喷推进技术，底部安装有可收缩式履带行进机构，机舱内安装多种武器，配备了北斗导航系统、多种类型雷达设备和计算机信息处理终端组成的先进导航、目标定位和火控系统，运用安装在大型舰艇等作战平台上的远程操控系统控制快艇航行，能够与天基导航定位系统、陆基战区指挥系统、海基作战系统平台深度融合，实现智能体系作战。其高速航行和隐身特性优异，能在海面上以最高50节速度隐身航行，按照作战要求进行隐蔽休眠、智能巡航、快速突击和抢滩登陆，实现特战队员水上投送、边防巡逻、近岸警戒、岛礁机场防护等任务，堪称海防领域利器。
> 
> 参加航展的武船集团模块公司和相关民企共同表示，“海蜥蜴”最大的亮点有3个：
> 
> 一是在无人快艇上实现了水陆两栖。目前全球范围内已经实现了水陆两栖装甲车辆、水上无人快艇、水陆两栖有人快艇的作战应用或前期研制开发，水陆两栖无人快艇此前还是空白领域。武船集团建造的全球首款水陆两栖智能无人防护快艇成功填补了该领域的国际空白。
> 
> 二是高度智能攻击力强，具备自主隐蔽休眠、规划巡航、快速突击和抢滩登陆能力。
> 
> 三是能与多种作战系统平台深度融合，实现体系作战。其优异性综合性能进一步增强了我国海洋防务装备全球竞争力，获得了珠海航展上诸多国内外客户的青睐。
> 
> 武船集团模块公司工程技术人员表示，“海蜥蜴”船体底部两侧安装有4个履带行走装置，通过垂直升降的方式，将履带直接藏在船体的内部。这种设计方式能充分发挥“海蜥蜴”独特三船体的结构设计优势，不仅避免了在陆地行走时“刮底”的情况发生，同时保证了其在水上的高速度，更加实用于抢滩登陆时的突击要求。
> 
> 武船集团模块公司参展人员介绍到，“海蜥蜴”是一款两栖无人艇，可以潜伏在无人岛屿上静默6至8个月，等待指挥中心的控制指令；功能上，不仅具备了基本的远程控制，同时具备自主巡航、避障、规划和自主学习能力；可携带多种任务载荷，包括短程多任务导弹、自动武器系统、光电系统和雷达系统等。“海蜥蜴”装备了两挺机枪，船体中部布置了垂直发射系统，除了消灭有生力量，还能攻击装甲目标和空中目标，甚至是海上目标的能力。
> 
> “海蜥蜴”作为无人武器平台，船体为铝合金材质，重量只有普通钢质船体的三分之一，加上“海蜥蜴”配备的柴油机驱动双喷水引擎，让其具备了出众的快速航行能力。“海蜥蜴”具备最高92.6公里/小时的水面速度，以及最高20公里/小时的陆地速度，在换装更大尺寸履带的情况下，陆地速度可以进一步提高。“海蜥蜴”的整个无人武器平台布置了诸多传感器，对“海蜥蜴”的实时运行状态进行全方位的监控，保证了在故障下的应急能力和自愈能力。
> 
> 不仅如此，“海蜥蜴”的四条履带都采用独立驱动形式，“四轮驱动”的形式，使战时如果某一驱动损坏，仍能保证其行动能力。在转向设计上，四条履带独立转向的驱动形式，保证了“海蜥蜴”更小的转向半径，同时赋予了“海蜥蜴”横向移动的能力，这些设计都大大提高了“海蜥蜴”的灵活性、可靠性和存活能力。


*China Ocean Shipping Magazine
November 9 21:27 from Huawei P8max*
[The world's first amphibious intelligent unmanned defense express boat stunning appearance at Zhuhai International Air Show]

On November 6, the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition opened at the Zhuhai International Airshow Center. Relevant personnel of the Wuchuan Group module company participated in the air show to promote the company's exhibits. At the air show, Wu Chuan made the world's first amphibious intelligent unmanned defense speedboat "Sea Lizard" dressed up to showcase the high-end intelligent marine defense equipment developed by China's domestic and foreign exhibitors and visitors for future war needs.

"Sea Lizard" has a total length of 12 meters, a width of 4.14 meters, a depth of 1.65 meters, a design draught of 0.55 meters, the whole body is made of aluminum alloy material, the hull is flat, using a unique three-hull streamline structure and pumping propulsion technology, the bottom It is equipped with a retractable crawler travel mechanism, equipped with various weapons in the cabin, equipped with advanced navigation, target positioning and fire control system composed of Beidou navigation system, various types of radar equipment and computer information processing terminals. The remote control system that controls the speedboat navigation, can be installed on large warships, land-based theater command system, sea-based combat system platform, and can be integrated with space-based navigation and positioning system to realize intelligent system operations. It has excellent high-speed navigation and stealth characteristics, and can sail in the sea at a maximum speed of 50 knots. It can stay hidden in dormancy, perform intelligent cruise, rapid assault and landing on the beach according to operational requirements, and realize the special force transport, border patrol, near-shore surveillance, island airport guard operation, tasks that are in the field of coastal defense.

The Wushu Group module company and the relevant private enterprises participating in the air show jointly said that the biggest highlights of the "Sea Lizard" are three:

First, the unmanned speedboat is amphibious. Currently worldwide there are amphibious armored vehicles, unmanned speedboat, but blank on operational or pre-development of amphibious manned speedboats and amphibious unmanned speedboat. The world's first amphibious intelligent unmanned speedboat built by the Wuchuan Group successfully filled the international gap in this field.

Second, it is highly intelligent with strong offensive capabilities, capable of covert dormancy, planned cruising, and rapid beach assault.

Third, it can be deeply integrated with various combat system platforms to achieve system operations. Its superior comprehensive performance further enhances the global competitiveness of China's marine defense equipment, and has won the favor of many domestic and foreign customers at Zhuhai Air Show.

According to the engineering and technical personnel of the module company of Wushu Group, there are four crawler walking devices installed on both sides of the bottom of the hull of the "Sea Lizard". The crawler belt is directly hidden inside the hull by vertical lifting. This design method can give full play to the structural design advantages of the unique three-hull of the "Sea Lizard", which not only avoids the situation of "scraping the bottom" when walking on land, but also ensures its high speed on the water, and is best suited for beach landing assault operation.

The exhibitors of the Wushu Group module company introduced that the "Sea Lizard" is an amphibious unmanned boat that can lurk on uninhabited island for 6 to 8 months, waiting for control command of the command center; functionally, not only capable of basics remote control, also have autonomous cruising, obstacle avoidance, planning and self-learning functionalities; can carry a variety of mission loads, including short-range multi-mission missiles, automatic weapon systems, optoelectrical systems and radar systems. The "Sea Lizard" is equipped with two machine guns. The vertical launch system is located at the middle of the hull. It is therefore able to attack armored land and also air targets, even maritime targets.

"Sea Lizard" is an unmanned weapon platform. The hull is made of aluminum alloy and weighs only one-third of the weight of an ordinary steel hull. The diesel-powered dual-water jet engine equipped with the "Sea Lizard" gives it an outstanding speed. Sailing ability. The “Sea Lizard” has a surface speed of up to 92.6 km/h and a land speed of up to 20 km/h. Land speed can be further improved with the replacement of larger track sizes. The entire unmanned weapon platform of the "Sea Lizard" is equipped with a variety of sensors to monitor the real-time operation status of the "Sea Lizard". To enable that under system fault condition, have emergency response and self correcting ability.

Not only that, the four tracks of the "Sea Lizard" are all driven in an independent drive, and the "four-wheel drive" form ensures that if a certain drive is damaged during battle, it can still guarantee its ability to move. In the steering design, the four-track independent steering drive ensures a smaller turning radius of the “Sea Lizard” and gives the “Sea Lizard” lateral movement. These designs greatly enhance the flexibility of the “Sea Lizard”. , reliability and survivability.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

HJ-10

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

cirr said:


> J-10CE
> 
> View attachment 517447
> 
> 
> Everything is for sale



Dual engine?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cybernetics

XY-280 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AH4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Max said:


> Dual engine?


It's a single engine plane


----------



## Offshore

Cybernetics said:


> XY-280 UAV
> View attachment 517534
> View attachment 517536
> View attachment 517535
> View attachment 517533


is this our new bomber? damn, looks great!


----------



## LKJ86

FTC-2000G

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> FTC-2000G
> View attachment 517760
> View attachment 517761
> View attachment 517762
> View attachment 517763


Any pictures of soldier gear I mean their Uniform and Bullet Proof Vests and Night Vision and Thermal Sights. And helmets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

cirr said:


> J-10CE
> 
> View attachment 517447
> 
> 
> Everything is for sale


plz translate


----------



## LKJ86

Interesting...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Max

Muhammad Omar said:


> It's a single engine plane



That I know, but look at the second pic in broucher I quoted, it looks different from above.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Zhuhai Airshow 2018 ends on 11/11/18.

Here are some of the highlights of the show.

CZ-9 super heavy-lift expendable launch vehicle (Chinese SLS)






Tengyun TSTO Spaceplane

http://img.dser.com/attachment/forum/201811/05/094929pdzhrm6sn2vzmv2z.jpg





J-20 high-g maneuvers






J-10B Cobra

http://img.dser.com/attachment/forum/201811/09/195709lydrl7b185zkcrcl.jpg





KLJ-7A 3-Antenna Array Face AESA Radar






LKF601E Air-Cooled AESA Radar






Chinese JASSM/LRASM






CM-401 ASBM...






...with jet vane thrust vector control (for near-space maneuverability).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*Enjoy J-20 fighter aerial display*

You can watch *live* on CGTN in about one hour.

COMING UP: *09:50, Nov 11, 2018 (BJT) *· Live

The J-20, China's fourth-generation medium and long-range fighter jet, will perform an aerial display on Sunday at Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai City, southern China. Two jets will take off together.

Here:

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d49444e784d545a326c4754/share_p.html

*Update*

*It has started now (English simultaneous translation)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 517891



Fuel dump?


----------



## LKJ86

VT-4, VT-2B, and VT-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GumNaam

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 518101


That is one gorgeous bird of prey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

Wooooooooooow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

Wooooooooooow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

There can be 6x new Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles in a J-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> VT-4, VT-2B, and VT-5
> View attachment 517898
> View attachment 517899
> View attachment 517900
> View attachment 517902


Is VT 2 B also known as Type 96 ??


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*弹仓打开！歼-20四机编队珠海亮剑！*
2018-11-11 11:28 环球网

T大






弹仓打开！歼20四机编队意外亮相 首次开启内置弹舱
时长：02'17''

原标题：弹仓打开！歼-20四机编队珠海亮剑！ 

今天，

人民空军69岁生日！

也是第12届珠海航展最后一天，

上午10时55分左右，歼-20战机四机编队低空飞过航展现场，为中国空军69岁生日献礼。

歼-20在表演时打开了弹仓，亮出了霹雳-12导弹，这也是歼-20首次公开展示打开内置弹仓和亮出新型导弹。

有军事观察家称，高速飞行中开弹仓是很有实战意义的动作。
















摄：崔萌




































责任编辑人：朱家浒 PN054

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Zarvan said:


> Is VT 2 B also known as Type 96 ??


ZTZ-96B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Finally J-20 take back the spot light from J-10b TVC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

The high-resolution videos of J-20
November 10, 2018: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av35724051
November 11, 2018: https://www.bilibili.com/video/av35772600

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 518442



7 hard points?


----------



## cirr

Quantum radar prototype sketch






Model

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Isnt j 10 has 11 hardpoints?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

KLC-7 - Silk Road Eye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061548565376499712
PL-10 SRAAMs + PL-15 MRAAMs. Photos credit: @goneless















The perfect ending, 2 of 4 J-20s opened weapon bays while performing display over the sky of Zhuhai.













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061551607752548355

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061503998140825600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061503705399353344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061465153227636736

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

J-20 display was not on par with what i saw F-22 raptor doing at air shows.... 
J-20 was more like Air Bus A-330 performing....heavy and gentle, nothing agressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

شاھین میزایل said:


> J-20 display was not on par with what i saw F-22 raptor doing at air shows....
> J-20 was more like Air Bus A-330 performing....heavy and gentle, nothing agressive




That was done on purpose.

The training has barely started. Even the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed. 

Just compare the Farnborough air show and Paris airshow performance of the JF-17s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

Horus said:


> 7 hard points?





Maxpane said:


> Isnt j 10 has 11 hardpoints?



It has 11 total hardpoints. There are four more on the fuselage that is not shown here. Sometimes in photos you can see smaller bombs attached to those four hardpoints in front of and behind the landing gear opening. In this case, they are not attached and no bombs are attached. Under wing is 6 total and around fuselage it has 5 total with only the one center one being displayed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

Lynx ATV 40mm telescoped ammunition gun. Capable of penetrating 150mm of homogeneous steel armor at 1500m.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SME11B

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061548565376499712
> PL-10 SRAAMs + PL-15 MRAAMs. Photos credit: @goneless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect ending, 2 of 4 J-20s opened weapon bays while performing display over the sky of Zhuhai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061551607752548355


How do you know those are pl-15? Are those even in active service yet?


----------



## ariez168

SME11B said:


> How do you know those are pl-15? Are those even in active service yet?



if it's not the wrong service since a year ago


----------



## SME11B

ariez168 said:


> if it's not the wrong service since a year ago


Any tests or performance given?


----------



## cirr

WS-10B
WS-10B2
WS-10B3(aka WS-10B-TVC)
WS-10C
WS-10D
WS-15A
WS-15B
WS-30
WS-XX(VCE)

Some of the known engine types in use or development according to authorative sources attending this year's Airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

شاھین میزایل said:


> J-20 display was not on par with what i saw F-22 raptor doing at air shows....
> J-20 was more like Air Bus A-330 performing....heavy and gentle, nothing agressive


Dont forget that the F-22 also has 2D thrust vectoring ... its shows are unmatched by any other aircraft. Once J-20 gets those J-10 TVCs, the J-20 will appear on par with F-22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

USV firing missile

https://new.qq.com/omn/20181110/20181110V1IB6D.html?pgv_ref=aio2015&ptlang=2052

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

*民营企业打造反无人机系统亮相中国航展*
http://military.china.com.cn/2018-11/11/content_71699812.htm











https://imgur.com/CbLnpsu




https://imgur.com/Z8SVrNY




https://imgur.com/6sB3HE5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Horus said:


> That was done on purpose.
> 
> The training has barely started. Even the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed.
> 
> Just compare the Farnborough air show and Paris airshow performance of the JF-17s.



Pardon, but that is not correct for sure. Indeed, the display was not on par with the F-22's but to assume "the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed" since "training has barely started" is ridiculous. Do you really think the PLAAF and its pilots don't know quite exactly what they can do with the current J-20s??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> Pardon, but that is not correct for sure. Indeed, the display was not on par with the F-22's but to assume "the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed" since "training has barely started" is ridiculous. Do you really think the PLAAF and its pilots don't know quite exactly what they can do with the current J-20s??



In fact, why test pilot job is the most dangerous in aviation, becos they are require to push the plane to its limit or near ,during testing phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> WS-10B
> WS-10B2
> WS-10B3(aka WS-10B-TVC)
> WS-10C
> WS-10D
> WS-15A
> WS-15B
> WS-30
> WS-XX(VCE)
> 
> Some of the known engine types in use or development according to authorative sources attending this year's Airshow.



Pardon to ask, but the WS-10B2 is used by what type?? The J-16?


----------



## Path-Finder

No HJ12 this year?


----------



## Kompromat

Yes. 

The LRIP J-20s are not fully equipped. Basically they are training vessels to develop tactics and strategies for the deployment of this asset in the service of the Chinese air warfare doctrine. 

The test data will be fed back to the program. The full rate production models will be equipped with the full array of combat capabilities. The LRIP jets will be upgraded later on and sent to operational squadrons. 

LRIP aircraft are not given clearance to push the envelope on the jets to cut the risk factor. Any crashes on this stage will seriously impede the development. 

Pilots flying the J-20 at this stage would all be test Pilots tasked with validating various types of equipment and software under operational conditions. Once they are certified by the Air Force, the serial production of those systems will commence.

So yeah Pilots wouldn't have a clue about the true extent to which the J-20 can be pushed. Every maneuver carried out at the airshows takes year to hone since each new aircraft behaves differently. Then it takes time to teach those maneuvers to the Pilots, then it takes more time to perfect those maneuvers under an acceptable flight safety envelope. 

J-20 would be a very maneuverable aircraft. Its not a car which you can just take to the road and do doughnuts. 

You mess with the jet without knowing what you're doing and it'll put you in a coffin. 



Deino said:


> Pardon, but that is not correct for sure. Indeed, the display was not on par with the F-22's but to assume "the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed" since "training has barely started" is ridiculous. Do you really think the PLAAF and its pilots don't know quite exactly what they can do with the current J-20s??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azesus

Deino please do not abuse your moderator privileges by forcing your self assuming lack of common sense onto others, it is getting irritating on the quality of this forum.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Figaro said:


> Dont forget that the F-22 also has 2D thrust vectoring ... its shows are unmatched by any other aircraft. Once J-20 gets those J-10 TVCs, the J-20 will appear on par with F-22



F-22's TVC is not efficient. F-22 combat radius reduced from 1000+ km to about 700 km because of TVC that's why F-35 got TVC deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SME11B

undertakerwwefan said:


> F-22's TVC is not efficient. F-22 combat radius reduced from 1000+ km to about 700 km because of TVC that's why F-35 got TVC deleted.


Wiki says f-22 combat radius is about 850km.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

SME11B said:


> Wiki says f-22 combat radius is about 850km.



F-22 combat radius 800 km. Still far short of expectation because of TVC.

*The F-22 has a comparatively shorter range - with a combat radius of 800km, while the J-20's large internal fuel tank can sustain a longer combat radius of 1,100km.

https://www.businessinsider.com/her...ompares-to-chinas-j-20-stealth-fighter-2018-7*


----------



## Deino

azesus said:


> Deino please do not abuse your moderator privileges by forcing your self assuming lack of common sense onto others, it is getting irritating on the quality of this forum.




Care to explain your post or where did I abuse my moderator privileges by forcing anyone?? I only noted that I strongly disagree with @Horus in his opinion that not even the pilots would "have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed" since "training has barely started".

Do you really think the PLAAF would have introduced this type already after several years of testing and show it at a public airshow if the pilots would not know what this aircraft can do?? In fact it is plain wrong: Training has not just started yet but maybe operational service. No airforce would fly an untested aircraft at a public display. I'm 100% for sure - and IMO that's common sense - that the PLAAF and these pilots know their aircraft and its performance but also limitations quite well.

If that disagreement alone is some sort of abuse I'm not sure how you define a forum with discussions?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

Horus said:


> That was done on purpose.
> 
> The training has barely started. Even the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed.
> 
> Just compare the Farnborough air show and Paris airshow performance of the JF-17s.



The biggest reason, aside from the fact that this is merely an airshow, is that the J-20 lacks the proper engines and thrust vectoring that allows it to compete kinematically with the F-22.

Sure, the pilots might've been conservative, but the jets wouldn't have matched the F-22's maneuverability even if the pilots weren't.



Cybernetics said:


> Lynx ATV 40mm telescoped ammunition gun. Capable of penetrating 150mm of homogeneous steel armor at 1500m.
> View attachment 518660
> 
> View attachment 518661
> View attachment 518662
> View attachment 518664
> 
> View attachment 518667



Ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Quick question : has anyone seen anything on j-11/15/16 series in the show ?? 

China is not sharing any info on j series which are alteration /copy of su-xx correct


----------



## ozranger

khanasifm said:


> Quick question : has anyone seen anything on j-11/15/16 series in the show ??
> 
> China is not sharing any info on j series which are alteration /copy of su-xx correct



There was a J-15 model indoors.


----------



## LKJ86

The video of J-20s on the way to Zhuhai: https://m.weibo.cn/6407434127/4305658134027092


----------



## LKJ86

شاھین میزایل said:


> J-20 display was not on par with what i saw F-22 raptor doing at air shows....
> J-20 was more like Air Bus A-330 performing....heavy and gentle, nothing agressive





Horus said:


> That was done on purpose.
> 
> The training has barely started. Even the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed.
> 
> Just compare the Farnborough air show and Paris airshow performance of the JF-17s.





Deino said:


> Pardon, but that is not correct for sure. Indeed, the display was not on par with the F-22's but to assume "the Pilots don't have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed" since "training has barely started" is ridiculous. Do you really think the PLAAF and its pilots don't know quite exactly what they can do with the current J-20s??


We should know the difference between what J-20 can do and what J-20 can be allowed to do by PLAAF.
Yang Wei, the chief designer of J-20, has said that what J-20 can do at the airshow is based on the will of PLAAF, just like at Zhuhai Airshow-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

China is not known to disclosure detail information for military hardware for her owned domestic use. Any disclosure as those shown by J20, especially on the final day of Zhuhai Air Show, has to be approved by the central military committee. What was shown were matters already known by the J20 watchers over the years, including the number of missiles in internal weapon bays.

Chinese military are not stupid, they know there are a horde of foreign spies and local collaborators present during the air show ( and elsewhere in cyberspace) taking pictures and asking challenging questions. PLAAF would not show the full capabilities nor making statements to such effect, after all J20 is not for export, there is no need to do marketing effect like most western aircraft manufacturers do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

The only point i was raising was that test Pilots are prohibited to push the envelope on the test examples for safety reasons. The Pilots are still getting used to the new aircraft. It takes time before they're allowed to safely perform dangerous maneuvers because airshow crashes are very embarrassing. 

For instance, the J-10s are now allowed to perform full throttle maneuvers only after years of training. 



LKJ86 said:


> We should know the difference between what J-20 can do and what J-20 can be allowed to do by PLAAF.
> Yang Wei, the chief designer of J-20, has said that what J-20 can do at the airshow is based on the will of PLAAF, just like at Zhuhai Airshow-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Pardon to ask, but the WS-10B2 is used by what type?? The J-16?



Right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

yusheng said:


> View attachment 518824
> View attachment 518825
> View attachment 518826



Are you suggesting that the PL-20 has a smaller profile than the PL-10 but a greater range?


----------



## yusheng

Horus said:


> Are you suggesting that the PL-20 has a smaller profile than the PL-10 but a greater range?



I am not suggesting anything, but there are much more possibilities, much more combinations, depending on what the targets are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Horus said:


> Are you suggesting that the PL-20 has a smaller profile than the PL-10 but a greater range?


It is similar to PL-12 and PL-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> Care to explain your post or where did I abuse my moderator privileges by forcing anyone?? I only noted that I strongly disagree with @Horus in his opinion that not even the pilots would "have a clue about how far this jet can be pushed" since "training has barely started".
> 
> Do you really think the PLAAF would have introduced this type already after several years of testing and show it at a public airshow if the pilots would not know what this aircraft can do?? In fact it is plain wrong: Training has not just started yet but maybe operational service. No airforce would fly an untested aircraft at a public display. I'm 100% for sure - and IMO that's common sense - that the PLAAF and these pilots know their aircraft and its performance but also limitations quite well.
> 
> If that disagreement alone is some sort of abuse I'm not sure how you define a forum with discussions?



Ok. But then, where is your story about Zhuhai? You went there, and now you owe us a lot of stories about your journey there.


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> Ok. But then, where is your story about Zhuhai? You went there, and now you owe us a lot of stories about your journey there.



A brief news report on the J-20 will be published soon within the next two days, a longer report follows in the AFM a bit later ... and here I must admit you need a bit more patience since currently at school there is too much to do.

But yes, I will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> A brief news report on the J-20 will be published soon within the next two days, a longer report follows in the AFM a bit later ... and here I must admit you need a bit more patience since currently at school there is too much to do.
> 
> But yes, I will do.



At least tell us about your journey, Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Horus said:


> The only point i was raising was that test Pilots are prohibited to push the envelope on the test examples for safety reasons. The Pilots are still getting used to the new aircraft. It takes time before they're allowed to safely perform dangerous maneuvers because airshow crashes are very embarrassing.
> 
> For instance, the J-10s are now allowed to perform full throttle maneuvers only after years of training.



With this I fully agree ... and it was never my intention to offend you, I only wanted to point out, that the PLAAF and the test pilots IMO quite surely know what this aircraft can do; but if they were allowed to show so is a different question.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

No problem. 

We created this forum for an intelligent discourse. I don't claim to be an expert on aviation. Just an observer. 



Deino said:


> With this I fully agree ... and it was never my intention to offend you, I only wanted to point out, that the PLAAF and the test pilots IMO quite surely know what this aircraft can do; but if they were allowed to show so is a different question.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> With this I fully agree ... and it was never my intention to offend you, I only wanted to point out, that the PLAAF and the test pilots IMO quite surely know what this aircraft can do; but if they were allowed to show so is a different question.



Interviews with Yang Wei as well as the one of the combat pilots who flew at a zhuhai confirm that there were restrictions placed by senior leaders for the demonstration.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ozranger

siegecrossbow said:


> Interviews with Yang Wei as well as the one of the combat pilots who flew at a zhuhai confirm that there were restrictions placed by senior leaders for the demonstration.



Even if there were no restrictions, those fancy tight turns would not make much sense for a high-speed, stealth fighter (I am excluding F-35 here as it is pretty sluggish and shows energy bleeding in maneuvers from time to time).

Before I saw the J-20 display in Airshow Zhuhai 2018, I had been already amazed by its high energy sustainability in various maneuvers. I think supersonic maneuvers and high energy sustainability are more important to J-20 than those tight turns.


----------



## siegecrossbow

ozranger said:


> Even if there were no restrictions, those fancy tight turns would not make much sense for a high-speed, stealth fighter (I am excluding F-35 here as it is pretty sluggish and shows energy bleeding in maneuvers from time to time).
> 
> Before I saw the J-20 display in Airshow Zhuhai 2018, I had been already amazed by its high energy sustainability in various maneuvers. I think supersonic maneuvers and high energy sustainability are more important to J-20 than those tight turns.



F-35A in its current form is more maneuverable than the AL-31 variant equipped J-20 by the virtual of higher thrust, shorter length, and comparable lift enhancements through lift body/LEX. You should checkout F-35's performance at the Paris Airshow in 2017 where it performed the falling leaf maneuver and rapid turns with full afterburner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

J-20 was closing the weapon bays

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ozranger

siegecrossbow said:


> F-35A in its current form is more maneuverable than the AL-31 variant equipped J-20 by the virtual of higher thrust, shorter length, and comparable lift enhancements through lift body/LEX. You should checkout F-35's performance at the Paris Airshow in 2017 where it performed the falling leaf maneuver and rapid turns with full afterburner.



I did checked that video long time ago. Half empty F-35 relied on a climb every time before performing a combination of maneuvers, a good sign of terrible energy bleeding no matter how good AoA capability it can have. In a dog fight, F-35 is a good target.

On contrast in various video clips and witness reports J-20 can climb like a rocket. When watching the videos, I noticed J-20 can actually accelerate when climbing, that's why it gives people a rocket feel. That is more useful when trying to run away from a following missile.

Flight jet can't beat missile on agility by traditional maneuvers like tight turns, etc. It can only beat a following missile by energy it can sustain and gain.


----------



## qwerrty

anti-uav






























sany is making weapons now?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

| #*AirshowChina* 2018 | L'une des photos les plus nettes sur la pointe avant du J-20

Translated from French by Microsoft
| #*AirshowChina* 2018 | One of the sharpest photos on the front point of the J-20

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 519254
> View attachment 519256
> View attachment 519257


Hazrat @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan @Zarvan


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 519254
> View attachment 519256
> View attachment 519257


This is not HJ-12


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1126939.shtml



> A new laser weapon system debuted at Airshow China 2018 could effectively contain tactical reconnaissance and prevent terror attacks and can be easily deployed on level ground like the plateaus of Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region and islands of the South China Sea, military analysts said.
> 
> The vehicle-based laser weapon, called LW-30 laser defense weapon system, was unveiled by the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), one of China's largest missile manufacturers.
> 
> According to a statement CASIC sent to the Global Times on Sunday, the LW-30 laser defense weapon system could use a directional-emission high-energy laser to quickly intercept many kinds of aerial targets, such as photoelectric guidance equipment, drones, *guided bombs, and mortars*.
> 
> It features sustainable-combat, high-energy focused launch, efficient thermal management and is also capable of long-range detection and imaging, said the statement.
> 
> The system consists of a radar command communication vehicle, a laser vehicle and a support vehicle. The system can be flexibly deployed in key areas based on specific scenarios and demands.
> 
> It can complete independent operations or multiple network strikes, and can be integrated into traditional air defense weapon systems, said the statement.
> 
> Specifically, it can cooperate with traditional weapons such as the close-in weapon system and air-defense missiles, the statement said.
> 
> Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Sunday that the system aims to detect and strike low, slow and small (LSS) targets, which refers to those that fly below one kilometer, at speeds around 200 kilometers per hour and have a radar cross-section smaller than one square meters.
> 
> "It can detect drones and contain enemies' tactical reconnaissance and strike aerial terror attacks," Song said.
> 
> According to Song, terrorists usually use LSS targets to carry explosives and radioactive substances.
> 
> The system could be deployed on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau and South China Sea islands, he noted.
> 
> Analysts said the research progress and technical status of the system are very mature, and it may soon enter into military service.
> 
> Together with the laser weapon system, China South Industries Group Corporation also unveiled another laser weapon during the air show called the "light-vehicle laser demining and detonation system." The system can destroy explosive devices such as mines through high-power laser irradiation at a long distance, avoiding casualties caused by manual bomb disposal, media reported.








The image from the Zhuhai expo seems to show the laser tracking and destroying an air-to-ground missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dazzler

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063486990266613760

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Dazzler said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063486990266613760



Two KLJ-7A variants (wind cooled and three array)?


----------



## Dazzler

siegecrossbow said:


> Two KLJ-7A variants (wind cooled and three array)?



Wind cooled is Lfk which is certified on older blks. The two klj 7a must be competing for blk 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Impressive stuff in the show. 



ozranger said:


> I did checked that video long time ago. Half empty F-35 relied on a climb every time before performing a combination of maneuvers, a good sign of terrible energy bleeding no matter how good AoA capability it can have. In a dog fight, F-35 is a good target.
> 
> On contrast in various video clips and witness reports J-20 can climb like a rocket. When watching the videos, I noticed J-20 can actually accelerate when climbing, that's why it gives people a rocket feel. That is more useful when trying to run away from a following missile.
> 
> Flight jet can't beat missile on agility by traditional maneuvers like tight turns, etc. It can only beat a following missile by energy it can sustain and gain.


Pilots of F-35 - who have flown other birds including legendary F-15C - tell a different story. They have pointed out that F-35 have exceptional dog-fighting capabilities but it will take time to unlock its full potential as its software system mature over time. One pilot have pointed out that he have consistently humbled a F-15C with a F-35. 

"A former F-15C instructor pilot said he consistently beat his former jet in mock dogfights." - TNI

FYI: https://www.businessinsider.com/f35-pilot-f-35-can-excel-dogfighting-2017-1

Fellow member @gambit have pointed out that pilots are not permitted to perform best possible maneuvers in an Air Show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

LeGenD said:


> Impressive stuff in the show.
> 
> 
> Pilots of F-35 - who have flown other birds including legendary F-15C - tell a different story. They have pointed out that F-35 have exceptional dog-fighting capabilities but it will take time to unlock its full potential as its software system mature over time. One pilot have pointed out that he have consistently humbled a F-15C with a F-35.
> 
> "A former F-15C instructor pilot said he consistently beat his former jet in mock dogfights." - TNI
> 
> FYI: https://www.businessinsider.com/f35-pilot-f-35-can-excel-dogfighting-2017-1
> 
> Fellow member @gambit have pointed out that pilots are not permitted to perform best possible maneuvers in an Air Show.



So you mean you have no visual evidence to show F-35 can dog fight as its performance is restricted in airshows while I can prove J-20 is a good dog fighter as many clips show that it can sustain high energy and even actively supplement energy in various maneuvers?

F-35 relies on a climb every time to finish some maneuvers, that's a good indication which shows that it can NOT dog fight and that's what we can see so far.


----------



## gambit

ozranger said:


> So you mean you have no evidence to show F-35 can dog fight as its performance is restricted in airshows while I can prove J-20 is a good dog fighter as many clips show that it can sustain high energy and even actively supplement energy in various maneuvers?
> 
> F-35 relies on a climb every time to finish some maneuvers, that's a good indication which shows that it can NOT dog fight and that's what we can see so far.


We do not care what other air forces do at airshows.

Weapons sales have captive markets, meaning you -- buyer or seller -- have limited options. If you are hostile to US or the West in general, your options are limited to either the Russians or the Chinese. The opposite if you are hostile to them. Airshows are to show that what you claimed to have -- you actually have and it flies. That is all there is to it. So from that perspective, it is irrelevant what the Chinese fly and how they fly at airshows. It does not prove the J-20 is 'superior' to the F-35 in any way.

Let me put it this way, as I am a USAF veteran (F-111 and F-16) and have been to Red Flag, whenever an air force gets an invite to Red Flag, its leadership gets nervous. At Red Flag, if you brag about your hardware that it performs X, Y, and Z at airshows, you *WILL* be laughed at, not officially, but among the crew, they *WILL* snicker. At Red Flag, the only limits are minimum safety altitude and live weapons, meaning we do not actually shoot at each other. That means if your jet do not perform to its maximum capabilities, you will lose the exercise and your reputation will tank. We *WILL* know if you are holding back to hide anything, whether that 'anything' is a secret capability or a weakness.

Red Flag is (rightly) considered to be .1 deg away from actual combat. Not 1 deg but .1 deg. Foreign pilots left Red Flag either more confident of themselves or demoralized. I do not care if your country is an ally, you are my brother-in-law, and my millionaire father have you in his will. I will give you a critique of your performance that can make you hate me for a long time. There are vids of Red Flag commentaries on youtube. I can tell you from experience that those vids are maybe %10 of the harsh reality of the exercise. Those vids are edited to remove certain information and to reduce the odds of 'offending' allies. There is nothing in the world that is even 1/2 way comparable to Red Flag. The Chinese do not have it and certainly not the Russians with the declining state of its air force.

We would love to host the PLAAF -- with the J-20 -- at Red Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

gambit said:


> We do not care what other air forces do at airshows.
> 
> Weapons sales have captive markets, meaning you -- buyer or seller -- have limited options. If you are hostile to US or the West in general, your options are limited to either the Russians or the Chinese. The opposite if you are hostile to them. Airshows are to show that what you claimed to have -- you actually have and it flies. That is all there is to it. So from that perspective, it is irrelevant what the Chinese fly and how they fly at airshows. It does not prove the J-20 is 'superior' to the F-35 in any way.
> 
> Let me put it this way, as I am a USAF veteran (F-111 and F-16) and have been to Red Flag, whenever an air force gets an invite to Red Flag, its leadership gets nervous. At Red Flag, if you brag about your hardware that it performs X, Y, and Z at airshows, you *WILL* be laughed at, not officially, but among the crew, they *WILL* snicker. At Red Flag, the only limits are minimum safety altitude and live weapons, meaning we do not actually shoot at each other. That means if your jet do not perform to its maximum capabilities, you will lose the exercise and your reputation will tank. We *WILL* know if you are holding back to hide anything, whether that 'anything' is a secret capability or a weakness.
> 
> Red Flag is (rightly) considered to be .1 deg away from actual combat. Not 1 deg but .1 deg. Foreign pilots left Red Flag either more confident of themselves or demoralized. I do not care if your country is an ally, you are my brother-in-law, and my millionaire father have you in his will. I will give you a critique of your performance that can make you hate me for a long time. There are vids of Red Flag commentaries on youtube. I can tell you from experience that those vids are maybe %10 of the harsh reality of the exercise. Those vids are edited to remove certain information and to reduce the odds of 'offending' allies. There is nothing in the world that is even 1/2 way comparable to Red Flag. The Chinese do not have it and certainly not the Russians with the declining state of its air force.
> 
> We would love to host the PLAAF -- with the J-20 -- at Red Flag.


You know why your country barks and barks but doesn't do shit against China? The pictures in this thread are why. Nobody here cares about your F-35 or your flags, stop derailing the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

ZeEa5KPul said:


> You know why your country barks and barks but doesn't do shit against China? The pictures in this thread are why. Nobody here cares about your F-35 or your flags, stop derailing the thread.


So thundered a Canadian Chinese who never done anything for China other than cursing at Americans on the Internet.


----------



## Ultima Thule

gambit said:


> We do not care what other air forces do at airshows.
> 
> Weapons sales have captive markets, meaning you -- buyer or seller -- have limited options. If you are hostile to US or the West in general, your options are limited to either the Russians or the Chinese. The opposite if you are hostile to them. Airshows are to show that what you claimed to have -- you actually have and it flies. That is all there is to it. So from that perspective, it is irrelevant what the Chinese fly and how they fly at airshows. It does not prove the J-20 is 'superior' to the F-35 in any way.
> 
> Let me put it this way, as I am a USAF veteran (F-111 and F-16) and have been to Red Flag, whenever an air force gets an invite to Red Flag, its leadership gets nervous. At Red Flag, if you brag about your hardware that it performs X, Y, and Z at airshows, you *WILL* be laughed at, not officially, but among the crew, they *WILL* snicker. At Red Flag, the only limits are minimum safety altitude and live weapons, meaning we do not actually shoot at each other. That means if your jet do not perform to its maximum capabilities, you will lose the exercise and your reputation will tank. We *WILL* know if you are holding back to hide anything, whether that 'anything' is a secret capability or a weakness.
> 
> Red Flag is (rightly) considered to be .1 deg away from actual combat. Not 1 deg but .1 deg. Foreign pilots left Red Flag either more confident of themselves or demoralized. I do not care if your country is an ally, you are my brother-in-law, and my millionaire father have you in his will. I will give you a critique of your performance that can make you hate me for a long time. There are vids of Red Flag commentaries on youtube. I can tell you from experience that those vids are maybe %10 of the harsh reality of the exercise. Those vids are edited to remove certain information and to reduce the odds of 'offending' allies. There is nothing in the world that is even 1/2 way comparable to Red Flag. The Chinese do not have it and certainly not the Russians with the declining state of its air force.
> 
> We would love to host the PLAAF -- with the J-20 -- at Red Flag.


And why do you threaten of China supplying F-35 to Japan, may be in future South Korea, Taiwan that's hostile toward China and Why your govt always blabber about military buildup of China @gambit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## qwerrty

laser mine-sweeping and blasting system








sharp claw 1, 120 kg crawler




sharp claw 2, 1 ton wheeled




sharp claw 3




800 kg 6X6 wheeled unmanned platform
no weapon




with weapon










再比如海格通信的「陸吾」8X8無人戰鬥車，可以水陸兩棲，具備遠程遙控及自主通行能力，可切換語音指揮、手勢指揮、人員伴隨等多種操控模式。整車系統採用模塊化設計，任務平台可根據需要進行更換。展館內的實車上裝有12.7毫米機槍和四枚反坦克導彈，以及多種光電觀瞄設備，可以實現察打一體，算得上是一種中規中矩的無人作戰車輛。最重要的是，它居然是個通信公司研製的，讓人情何以堪……
Haig Communication's "Luwu" 8X8 unmanned combat vehicle can be amphibious, remotely controlled and autonomously capable, and can switch between voice command, gesture command, personnel accompanying and other modes of control. The vehicle system is modular in design and the mission platform can be replaced as needed. The actual car in the exhibition hall is equipped with 12.7mm machine guns and four anti-tank missiles, as well as a variety of photoelectric sighting equipment, which can realize the integration of inspection and training, which can be regarded as a kind of unmanned combat vehicle. The most important thing is that it was actually developed by a communication company.








由维莱防务执掌设计制造的一款智能化无人战车，外观酷似一辆缩小的主战坦克，主要任务是实施前方侦察、收集情报、对危险地域进行勘察，也可以伴随步兵作战，提供火力支援。
Designed and manufactured by Villey Defense, an intelligent unmanned combat vehicle looks like a miniature main battle tank. The main task is to carry out front reconnaissance, collect intelligence, survey dangerous areas, and also provide infantry operations. Fire support.





















1.2t ugv








unknown biggest one

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## qwerrty

armyrecognition.com
*AirShow China 2018: new Dragon Horse II UGV unveiled by Sunward*
ngain
2 minutes
At AirShow China 2018, the China-based defense contractor Sunward is unveiling a new concept of 8x8 high mobility unmanned ground vehicle dubbed Dragon&Horse II.





*Dragon&Horse II UGV at AirShow China 2018
(Picture source Army Recognition)*

The Dragon&Horse II is a high mobility UGV developed by Sunward Intelligent Equipment Co., Ltd. This UGV is specially developed to be integrated in a future land combat system as a troop and cargo transport vehicle.

Thanks to its 8x8 configuration, the vehicle has an excellent obstacle crossing capability, and adapts to various landforms such as plateau, hills, basin, rivers, moutains, etc.

The vehicle can croo a 1.2 m vertical obstacle, stride over 1.8 m trench, turn zero radius steering, climb and stand a 35 degrees ramp. It is 5019 mm long, 1810 mm large and 1588 mm width. Dragon&Horse II is powered by a single turbo diesel engine (70 kW/2600 rpm), allowing a range of 200 km on road and 100 km off-road and a maximum speed of 50 kmh.

The Dragon&Horse II can carry up to 1000 kg of various payloads. It provides standard electrical and flange-carrying interface, which is compatible for a variety of combat modules.

This UGV was invited to participate in the Crossing Obstacles 2018 competition, organized by the PLA Army, and won the "High Mobility UGV Competition" prize.

---



https://imgur.com/KDqslm4




https://imgur.com/q9XMFX3




https://imgur.com/Izp2Vxp

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## LKJ86

Zarvan said:


> This is not HJ-12

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 520234
> View attachment 520235



please upload again


----------



## LKJ86

Zarvan said:


> please upload again


What?


----------



## ayibarishi

I think myself. Am I talk about it, or not? Am I share something as an example, or not? Then, I decided to write about it. Sorry for being late.

I follow Zhuhai Air Show many years. Not only this show. I have followed defense industry, military, and all other industrial technologies, military tactics and strategies, many many years. This is taking my attention. China can do many things. They have the technology and know-how about it. They have industry and human sources. But they don’t have a philosophy behind their products. They have no unique concepts with a logical chain. They are lacking creative ability at a very serious level. They are not considered what they do with a cause and effect relationship.

I can hear many objections about it. Let me explain.

China may be a global power in the future. Not only with the military might. Economical power, political power and another kind of power projections also. But why they can not think multi-disciplinary? Why they can not act compatibly with future trends? The economy is changed. Culture is changed. Terrorism is changed. They observed and face it with New ExO Terrorism on their new silk (dragon) road. But they still lack military philosophy to against it.

For example, I created my first original military project in 2006. It has a half-clever landmine. The enemy can not pass but very secure to our friendly forces. It has a half-clever mortar rounds. When it’s in the terminal phase, it can correct itself. Actually, I create 6 sets of very original solutions. They are completely new kind of weapon system. Completely original, cheap, secure, affordable, half-clever solutions. As a part of the “Technology Supported Land Warrior Concept” of mine. Not a completely technological land warrior like all other peoples do.

Of course, I developed this idea set against terrorism our country faced. But I think also If I am China, that kind of half-clever minefields very important role in my future offensive in Taiwan. If I’m really want to lock their supply roads, lock their military assets in their military compounds. Make dirty airfields and beaches for enemy forces. But still today, they can not think about it seriously.

Here is another example of mine. This time İt’s about air defense. One of the New ExO Air Defence Concept of Mine.






Most people of interest in the defense & technology area, very familiar to air defense systems. Today I’m presenting a new one. But I’m explaining this concept with well-known samples. First of all, we look together of the weakness and black holes of current SAM systems.

1. Nature is not a flat surface. It has many mountains, hills, valleys. Even the best air defense systems can not cover all of it.

2. Air Defense Systems is not enough cheap. Nobody has SAM systems as enough quantity. Their complex and sync systems. (Radar, Power, Command, Launcher, EW, etc. many modules.) They need really good time and industrial machine to build for.

3. They only cover valuable targets for the enemy and military assets.

4. Mostly they have a very noticeable electronic signature. It’s hard to hide and move that SAM systems. Especially when enemies all eyes on you.

5. MANPAD Systems look like only rule breaker in this area. But they have very limited altitude and range cover. Most of enemy air assets know about their weakness and avoid them easily. Especially when the enemy has a air superiority.

Some SAM systems are all in one and they have a low and middle altitude covering ability. Like Russian TOR and Pantsir systems. Let’s take TOR M2 as an example. It has an 8 cold and vertical lunch missile in 1 mobile unit. Missiles are radar guided. With 9M331 or 9M338 missiles, they can reach 16 km. far and 10 km. altitude. Every missile is 170 kg. with 15 kg. warhead. A good and effective system isn’t it?






Let’s shrink and changed it with some of the MANPAD Technologies. First of all, we make it IR guided TOR. If it possible IIR is more good. Isolate every missile in one canister. Two people must be enough to carry it with handles. Because of that (with canister) we make 50-60 kg. missiles with 3-4 kg. warhead. This new TOR variants canister has portable legs to open it properly in any ground. (Land, vehicle case, top of the buildings, etc.)





Then let’s take the MANPAD system. Normally they have some standard parts. Missile and launcher, launch mechanism, thermal battery to need a little warming time, IFF sensor sometimes with an internal normal battery. It has an optical visor for the user. Then, what we do now?




We remove missile from it. Then we have a long pipe, isn’t it? (Launcher) We put a telescopic sight with day and night vision ability on that pipe. And of course it must be with image stabilizing ability. And also motion sensors to know where you look.

We can keep visor. It depends on your choice. But we must add something else also. Little touchscreen monitor with a light cover. The cover is not only for sun effect in days. It’s also useful in the night to not detect easily from the enemy recon units. Maybe you want to keep visor for a shooter, you want to connect this accessory for another operator or helper.




We remove completely thermal battery from it.

We make IFF and Infırmation box little more complex. We turn itself a little useful computer with a long life Li-Ion battery. Shooter carries it on his belt. Command it with the monitor. It has a connection plug for encrypted military radio with data transfer ability. Also, it has a military GSM data line if you wish or RJ11 / RJ45 jack for cable internet connection. Depends on your choice.

This little computer takes data from central air defense command. And it can have an offline GPS / Glonass / Baidu ability if you wish. Also, it collides that information with telescopic sights motion sensors, and talk with shooter about, where he must turn and look. (Via sound or graphic.)

This computer has 4 special sockets. It’s for encrypted and secure special data cards. Every missile canister has a one. When you want to connect canister and computer, you must have a special key to open canisters data card box. And when you remove this card and put it in the computer, now missile can be ready to fire.

Canisters can be placed from shooter (main microcomputers) position maybe 1-2 km. away. You can distribute missiles and shooters in the defensive area. You can cover canisters with camouflage nets to designed for it. You can choose canisters and microcomputer talking way with options like cable or wireless. Whatever you want.

You can choose also how many missiles fired for each target. And what we have now?

Unique air defense systems. Very transportable and portable. It can cover every natural weak point like a valleys, behind the hills, etc. It can cover city areas with passive sensors. This new SAM system working against enemy planes, cruise missiles, UAV systems, smart ammunition, etc. If you wish you can remove shooter (human factor) and put another completely automized computer solutions for it. You can train also operator in time for this solutions. Maybe you want to bury canisters and sensors on the every mountains hills top. For an remote activation when you need.




With some adaptation accessories, you can turn every truck or APC’s to the air defense system.

Now you can reach 10 km. altitude. The enemy can not know where you are and where you put this system. Their helicopters and attack planes can not feel safe anymore. This unique SAM system can become the terror of the sky. It's very good system to cover frontal assoult brigades. It's very very suitable for assymmetric warfare.

This is canister based light systems. If you have a little assault boat in the sea, and if you have an open architecture command control system on it (Like Turkish Navy Genesis), you can easily adapt this system for your navy also.

I have lots of things like that. But why I can not see one in Zhuhai or internet many many years? It’s really strange to me. And also the Chinese Army have rapid fire mortars can be fired vertical and horizontal path. But they choose a very interesting platform to put it. If it comes here, all sides and enemies can eat that like a cracker. I have many more things to say. But it’s enough for now. And the future ones are not free. Please do not hesitate to contact me.

Aybars Meriç

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

ayibarishi said:


> I think myself. Am I talk about it, or not? Am I share something as an example, or not? Then, I decided to write about it. Sorry for being late.
> 
> I follow Zhuhai Air Show many years. Not only this show. I have followed defense industry, military, and all other industrial technologies, military tactics and strategies, many many years. This is taking my attention. China can do many things. They have the technology and know-how about it. They have industry and human sources. But they don’t have a philosophy behind their products. They have no unique concepts with a logical chain. They are lacking creative ability at a very serious level. They are not considered what they do with a cause and effect relationship.
> 
> I can hear many objections about it. Let me explain.
> 
> China may be a global power in the future. Not only with the military might. Economical power, political power and another kind of power projections also. But why they can not think multi-disciplinary? Why they can not act compatibly with future trends? The economy is changed. Culture is changed. Terrorism is changed. They observed and face it with New ExO Terrorism on their new silk (dragon) road. But they still lack military philosophy to against it.
> 
> For example, I created my first original military project in 2006. It has a half-clever landmine. The enemy can not pass but very secure to our friendly forces. It has a half-clever mortar rounds. When it’s in the terminal phase, it can correct itself. Actually, I create 6 sets of very original solutions. They are completely new kind of weapon system. Completely original, cheap, secure, affordable, half-clever solutions. As a part of the “Technology Supported Land Warrior Concept” of mine. Not a completely technological land warrior like all other peoples do.
> 
> Of course, I developed this idea set against terrorism our country faced. But I think also If I am China, that kind of half-clever minefields very important role in my future offensive in Taiwan. If I’m really want to lock their supply roads, lock their military assets in their military compounds. Make dirty airfields and beaches for enemy forces. But still today, they can not think about it seriously.
> 
> Here is another example of mine. This time İt’s about air defense. One of the New ExO Air Defence Concept of Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people of interest in the defense & technology area, very familiar to air defense systems. Today I’m presenting a new one. But I’m explaining this concept with well-known samples. First of all, we look together of the weakness and black holes of current SAM systems.
> 
> 1. Nature is not a flat surface. It has many mountains, hills, valleys. Even the best air defense systems can not cover all of it.
> 
> 2. Air Defense Systems is not enough cheap. Nobody has SAM systems as enough quantity. Their complex and sync systems. (Radar, Power, Command, Launcher, EW, etc. many modules.) They need really good time and industrial machine to build for.
> 
> 3. They only cover valuable targets for the enemy and military assets.
> 
> 4. Mostly they have a very noticeable electronic signature. It’s hard to hide and move that SAM systems. Especially when enemies all eyes on you.
> 
> 5. MANPAD Systems look like only rule breaker in this area. But they have very limited altitude and range cover. Most of enemy air assets know about their weakness and avoid them easily. Especially when the enemy has a air superiority.
> 
> Some SAM systems are all in one and they have a low and middle altitude covering ability. Like Russian TOR and Pantsir systems. Let’s take TOR M2 as an example. It has an 8 cold and vertical lunch missile in 1 mobile unit. Missiles are radar guided. With 9M331 or 9M338 missiles, they can reach 16 km. far and 10 km. altitude. Every missile is 170 kg. with 15 kg. warhead. A good and effective system isn’t it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s shrink and changed it with some of the MANPAD Technologies. First of all, we make it IR guided TOR. If it possible IIR is more good. Isolate every missile in one canister. Two people must be enough to carry it with handles. Because of that (with canister) we make 50-60 kg. missiles with 3-4 kg. warhead. This new TOR variants canister has portable legs to open it properly in any ground. (Land, vehicle case, top of the buildings, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then let’s take the MANPAD system. Normally they have some standard parts. Missile and launcher, launch mechanism, thermal battery to need a little warming time, IFF sensor sometimes with an internal normal battery. It has an optical visor for the user. Then, what we do now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We remove missile from it. Then we have a long pipe, isn’t it? (Launcher) We put a telescopic sight with day and night vision ability on that pipe. And of course it must be with image stabilizing ability. And also motion sensors to know where you look.
> 
> We can keep visor. It depends on your choice. But we must add something else also. Little touchscreen monitor with a light cover. The cover is not only for sun effect in days. It’s also useful in the night to not detect easily from the enemy recon units. Maybe you want to keep visor for a shooter, you want to connect this accessory for another operator or helper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We remove completely thermal battery from it.
> 
> We make IFF and Infırmation box little more complex. We turn itself a little useful computer with a long life Li-Ion battery. Shooter carries it on his belt. Command it with the monitor. It has a connection plug for encrypted military radio with data transfer ability. Also, it has a military GSM data line if you wish or RJ11 / RJ45 jack for cable internet connection. Depends on your choice.
> 
> This little computer takes data from central air defense command. And it can have an offline GPS / Glonass / Baidu ability if you wish. Also, it collides that information with telescopic sights motion sensors, and talk with shooter about, where he must turn and look. (Via sound or graphic.)
> 
> This computer has 4 special sockets. It’s for encrypted and secure special data cards. Every missile canister has a one. When you want to connect canister and computer, you must have a special key to open canisters data card box. And when you remove this card and put it in the computer, now missile can be ready to fire.
> 
> Canisters can be placed from shooter (main microcomputers) position maybe 1-2 km. away. You can distribute missiles and shooters in the defensive area. You can cover canisters with camouflage nets to designed for it. You can choose canisters and microcomputer talking way with options like cable or wireless. Whatever you want.
> 
> You can choose also how many missiles fired for each target. And what we have now?
> 
> Unique air defense systems. Very transportable and portable. It can cover every natural weak point like a valleys, behind the hills, etc. It can cover city areas with passive sensors. This new SAM system working against enemy planes, cruise missiles, UAV systems, smart ammunition, etc. If you wish you can remove shooter (human factor) and put another completely automized computer solutions for it. You can train also operator in time for this solutions. Maybe you want to bury canisters and sensors on the every mountains hills top. For an remote activation when you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With some adaptation accessories, you can turn every truck or APC’s to the air defense system.
> 
> Now you can reach 10 km. altitude. The enemy can not know where you are and where you put this system. Their helicopters and attack planes can not feel safe anymore. This unique SAM system can become the terror of the sky. It's very good system to cover frontal assoult brigades. It's very very suitable for assymmetric warfare.
> 
> This is canister based light systems. If you have a little assault boat in the sea, and if you have an open architecture command control system on it (Like Turkish Navy Genesis), you can easily adapt this system for your navy also.
> 
> I have lots of things like that. But why I can not see one in Zhuhai or internet many many years? It’s really strange to me. And also the Chinese Army have rapid fire mortars can be fired vertical and horizontal path. But they choose a very interesting platform to put it. If it comes here, all sides and enemies can eat that like a cracker. I have many more things to say. But it’s enough for now. And the future ones are not free. Please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Aybars Meriç



Can you re-upload your picture? They are not appear


----------



## ayibarishi

Probably defense.pk cannot accept the image server I used. I do exactly the same other defense forums in I do. And also I can not see many pictures in defense.pk also. Maybe it's about telecom internet provider or countries self-censored background. Pls, wait. I try to figure it out...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayibarishi

It's very interesting. I am from Turkey and I'm a Muslim man. In my holy book, thousands of times The Lord say / order like this: Think! Don't you think? Do meditation. (Tefekkur) This is the proof of if you think. And if you're from the western materialist/scientist culture, you must think also. Why?

Because every answer starts to come with some question. If you're so lazy, if you're don't mind to live and die like a plant, of course, you scared to ask questions. Questions lead the way of thinking. Thinking leads the way of understanding and analyzing. And this two lead your way to answers. 

I can understand well. Most people don't want to think. They like only watching, talking, etc. 68 pages of this topic many pictures, videos, posts shared. The first time I shared some of my ideas, like a tip of the sword. And I have no response. In here no like, no comment, no private message, no objection, no rejection, no affirmative messages, and support. 

I write my real name. I think nobody search in Google, Yandex, etc. Because if somebody does, they can arrive on my Linkedin account. (I closed all of my other social media accounts.) I have no Linkedin activity also about this. It's really really interesting. 

Of course, I have some little-disappointed feeling in my heart. But I feel proud about myself also. I feel like a wolf in the hunting ground. Hmmm, someone shaped people at a global level. Even most of them know bigger crises coming, they still don't want to think. Or they can satisfy with they already have. Thank you for this. It's really new and global experience for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Can you stay on topic please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

ayibarishi said:


> It's very interesting. I am from Turkey and I'm a Muslim man. In my holy book, thousands of times The Lord say / order like this: Think! Don't you think? Do meditation. (Tefekkur) This is the proof of if you think. And if you're from the western materialist/scientist culture, you must think also. Why?
> 
> Because every answer starts to come with some question. If you're so lazy, if you're don't mind to live and die like a plant, of course, you scared to ask questions. Questions lead the way of thinking. Thinking leads the way of understanding and analyzing. And this two lead your way to answers.
> 
> I can understand well. Most people don't want to think. They like only watching, talking, etc. 68 pages of this topic many pictures, videos, posts shared. The first time I shared some of my ideas, like a tip of the sword. And I have no response. In here no like, no comment, no private message, no objection, no rejection, no affirmative messages, and support.
> 
> I write my real name. I think nobody search in Google, Yandex, etc. Because if somebody does, they can arrive on my Linkedin account. (I closed all of my other social media accounts.) I have no Linkedin activity also about this. It's really really interesting.
> 
> Of course, I have some little-disappointed feeling in my heart. But I feel proud about myself also. I feel like a wolf in the hunting ground. Hmmm, someone shaped people at a global level. Even most of them know bigger crises coming, they still don't want to think. Or they can satisfy with they already have. Thank you for this. It's really new and global experience for me.



Well, I still can't see your picture, so I still reserved my opinion about your previous post. But if we talk about creativity, and why they don't have creative products, I can only say this. They have different need than what your country need.

Creativity comes from the need of people who give birth of it. For China, it's accessibility. So if you see their military crafts in Zhuhai, you can see many type of vehicles with specific region accessibility. Like Vehicle for high ground environment, low ground, river land, northern grassland, desert, to cross strait accessibility. That's because of Chinese diverse geographic situation. As they have desert, hill, mountainous region like in Himalaya, cross trait future possible warfare in Taiwan Strait, river land like around Yang Tze River, to vast grassland in the nothern part of China, like in Inner Mongolia, Manchuria, etc.

But they are at peace now. Yes, they should have a master plan on how to invade Taiwan. But they are not doing it for near feasibly future. unless the situation change. So the creativity of creating a more advantage tactical level weapons won't come easily to them. Many of Chinese new weapons are created based on their strategic level need. Because for now, everything is about deterrent. To deter US from attacking China. Even if they are creating new tactical weapons; like tank, jet fighter, etc. They see them from a strategic level perspective.

That will be change if China has a new need of weaponry. Like when they involved in a real war in somewhere else. Like in Middle East, or maybe Afghanistan, India, or somewhere else. The feedback will come from their troop, and thus the real creativity of how to create a new tactical weapon will give birth to a new model of new weapons for China.

That won't be too late, as China has the capability and industry to support their weapon development. Unlike other countries who still depend on import on their weapon procurement.

Look at the new Light Tank Type 015. A new 37 - 38 tonnes tank for high ground combat environment like in Tibet. That tank is born because of the need of PLA when they faced a situation like in Doklam last year. Even if that tank is so light and won't be able to compete against Type 99A, but in high ground battle environment like in Tibet and Himalaya, they will come handy. Specially when their rival doesn't has any tank that has the same accessibility as Type 015.

Well, for now, that light tank still come from the thought of strategic level need. It may have many flaw. As it hasn't been tested in a real combat situation. But when the real conflict arrive, this tank will immediately evolve to be a better tank in no time. Because at that time, the need will arise, and frontline feedback will give new thought about the birth of new weaponry to the developers.

And luckily for China, their industry can handle the need faster than the competitors. As they have a more mature military industry than their potential adversaries. Zhuhai is the proof of their military industry might, that nobody can ignore. The only country in the world that the military industry can compete, and maybe surpass China is The United States of America.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Just saw this UAV/Loitering Munition/GB in one of the Zhuhai threads. Any details regarding what is this? specifications? It sure does look like a very impressive model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

bahadur999 said:


> View attachment 533987
> 
> 
> Just saw this UAV/Loitering Munition/GB in one of the Zhuhai threads. Any details regarding what is this? specifications? It sure does look like a very impressive model.



JASSM model used to showcase stealth coating materials.


----------



## bahadur999

Akasa said:


> JASSM model used to showcase stealth coating materials.



Does it have a name or is it just a stealth coating concept for existing missiles?


----------

